# Авиация > Матчасть >  Т-50

## FLOGGER

Вот обратил внимание, что под крылом Т-50-3 видна какая-то штуковина. Справа и слева. Кто знает, что это такое? Если это уже обсуждалось, тогда извиняюсь, дайте ссылочку. Или мне это мерещится?
P.S. Фото взято из журнала "ВЗЛЕТ" №7-8, 2012, стр. 21.

----------


## Антон

> Вот обратил внимание, что под крылом Т-50-3 видна какая-то штуковина. Справа и слева. Кто знает, что это такое? Если это уже обсуждалось, тогда извиняюсь, дайте ссылочку. Или мне это мерещится?
> P.S. Фото взято из журнала "ВЗЛЕТ" №7-8, 2012, стр. 21.


можете показать на фото?

----------


## kfmut

похоже на обтекатель чего-то на внутренней подвеске, вот здесь на фото некрашенной 3-ки видны характерные зубчики створки

а здесь на копейке створка похоже чуть приоткрыта или прилегает так себе

----------


## FLOGGER

> можете показать на фото?


Да.           .

----------


## Антон

> Да.           .


Это предположительно  отсеки вооружения для ракет В-В малой дальности

----------


## FLOGGER

То есть, достоверно неизвестно, что это такое?

----------


## Антон

> То есть, достоверно неизвестно, что это такое?


Пока точно нет.

----------


## bakulinks77

Так точно. Это БГрО. Боковые грузовые отсеки под В-В для БВБ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасбо, буду знать. Они при пуске должны раскрываться?

----------


## bakulinks77

Да и пусковая как на F-22 на кулисе чуть выходит. Хотя там так мало места, я ХЗ какая ракета туда влезет.

----------


## Fencer

ИТАР-ТАСС: Происшествия - Истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 загорелся на аэродроме в подмосковном Жуковском

----------


## Fencer

> ИТАР-ТАСС: Происшествия - Истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 загорелся на аэродроме в подмосковном Жуковском


http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=129626&cid=25

----------


## Fencer

> ИТАР-ТАСС: Происшествия - Истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 загорелся на аэродроме в подмосковном Жуковском


Восстановление истребителя Т-50, горевшего в Жуковском, завершится в ближайшие недели - AEX.RU

----------


## Fencer

28.08.14 ОПК создала новые радиоэлектронные системы для истребителя 5 поколения - Военный паритет

----------


## Avia M

Инновационный комплекс РЭБ, для Т-50. КРЭТ поставил уникальный комплекс РЭБ "Гималаи" для ПАК ФА - AEX.RU

Радует, что программа ПАК ФА продвигается. Есть мнение, что до конца года поднимутся ещё две машины.

----------


## Dik_A

Это только мнение. На этот год "ВСЁ".

----------


## nerve

> Это только мнение. На этот год "ВСЁ".


А "шестерку" почему не поднимают? Много доработок/изменений?

----------


## Dik_A

Да где она "шестерка"? Пилят еще пока.

----------


## Fencer

Завершаются испытания ракеты Х-58УШК для истребителя Т-50 | Ракетная техника

----------


## Fencer

16.12.14 Темп производства Т-50 составит 13-14 самолетов в год - Военный паритет

----------


## Гравилётчик

В ЛИИ доставили образец для статиспытаний. Фото Николая Краснова.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-1 - находится на доработке в ОКБ "Сухого", наработка 219 часов, 197 посадок.
Т-50-2 - находится в Жуковском, наработка 123 часа, 141 посадка.
Т-50-3 - в ЛИиДБ в Ахтубинске, наработка 181 час, 92 посадки.
Т-50-4 - в ЛИиДБ в Ахтубинске, наработка 74 часа, 49 посадок.
Т-50-5Р - находится в цехе окончательной сборки КнААЗ. 5Р - проект восстановления машины Т-50-5 с использованием узлов Т-50-6, остановленной в производстве.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Т-50-1 - находится на доработке в ОКБ "Сухого", наработка 219 часов, 197 посадок.
> Т-50-2 - находится в Жуковском, наработка 123 часа, 141 посадка.
> Т-50-3 - в ЛИиДБ в Ахтубинске, наработка 181 час, 92 посадки.
> Т-50-4 - в ЛИиДБ в Ахтубинске, наработка 74 часа, 49 посадок.
> Т-50-5Р - находится в цехе окончательной сборки КнААЗ. 5Р - проект восстановления машины Т-50-5 с использованием узлов Т-50-6, остановленной в производстве.


Чот вообще не радостно.
Интересно, "пятёрке" своим ходом покинуть завод дадут или разберут?

----------


## berkut

> Т-50-5Р - находится в цехе окончательной сборки КнААЗ. 5Р - проект восстановления машины Т-50-5 с использованием узлов Т-50-6, остановленной в производстве.


Есть возможность уточнить; Т-50-6-1 остановили или Т-50-6-2?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Остановили Т-50-6, т.к. решили переходить к строительству самолётов 2-го этапа. Т50-6-1 - это самолёт для стат. испытаний, который превратился в Т50-7, сейчас его "тушка" находится в Жуковском, ОЧК и стабилизаторы вроде ещё у нас. Т50-6-2  - машина переходная ко 2-му этапу, сейчас состыковали фюзеляж, машина передана в цех окончательной сборки. Также в нынешнем году будут сданы Т50-8 (сейчас идёт стыковка фюзеляжа) и Т50-9 (к концу года). Т-50-9 обещают с новыми двигателями. В 2016-м году запланированы 50-10, 50-11 и статика 50-12.

----------


## Panda-9

Не вполне четко стыкуются эти предложения:



> 5Р - проект восстановления машины Т-50-5 с использованием узлов Т-50-6, остановленной в производстве.





> Остановили Т-50-6, т.к. решили переходить к строительству самолётов 2-го этапа.





> Т50-6-2 - машина переходная ко 2-му этапу, сейчас состыковали фюзеляж, машина передана в цех окончательной сборки.


Верно ли понимаю, что Т-50-6-2 с состыкованным фюзеляжем замерла в ЦОС, но при этом ее агрегаты (видимо, в основном как раз фюзеляжные) используются для Т50-5Р?

----------


## berkut

Наоборот всё понятно, шестерок три штуки;

Т-50-6 -> первого этапа. Остановили, используют узлы для Т-50-5Р.
Т-50-6-1 -> = Т-50-7
Т-50-6-2 -> второго этапа.

А какой давности информация о наработки часов/посадок?

----------


## stream

bmpd - Налет прототипов ПАК ФА
с коментариями

----------


## Panda-9

> Наоборот всё понятно, шестерок три штуки;
> 
> Т-50-6 -> первого этапа. Остановили, используют узлы для Т-50-5Р.
> Т-50-6-1 -> = Т-50-7
> Т-50-6-2 -> второго этапа.


Ну, понятно, если знать, что Т-50-6 в трех экземплярах.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Да, berkut всё понял верно. Наработка на 07.05.2015.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Для сравнения - наработка на 11 июня 2014.
Т-50-1 - 173 часа/ 168 посадок.
Т-50-3 - 181 час/ 92 посадки ( таким образом после своего перелёта Жуковский - Ахтубинск 06.06.2014 больше в воздух не поднимался).
Т-50-4 - 61 час/ 38 посадок.
Т-50-5 - 29 часов , 18 посадок.
_"10.06.14 при завершении полётного задания на КИС вышла команда "ОТКАЗ АВТОМАТИКИ ПРАВОГО ДВИГАТЕЛЯ", после выпуска шасси на КИС вышла команда "СБРОСЬ ОБОРОТЫ ПРАВОГО. СТРУЖКА В МАСЛЕ". Лётчик убрал обороты на МГ, команда не снялась, лётчик выключил правый двигатель, посадка на левом. После посадки, выпуска ТП, остановки на ВПП и выключения левого двигателя РП передал команду лётчику о задымлении в районе правого двигателя. Лётчик покинул самолёт. Начался пожар, в результате которого объект получил значительные повреждения"_

----------


## sparrow

> Для сравнения - наработка на 11 июня 2014.
> Т-50-1 - 173 часа/ 168 посадок.
> Т-50-3 - 181 час/ 92 посадки ( таким образом после своего перелёта Жуковский - Ахтубинск 06.06.2014 больше в воздух не поднимался).
> Т-50-4 - 61 час/ 38 посадок.
> Т-50-5 - 29 часов , 18 посадок.
> _"10.06.14 при завершении полётного задания на КИС вышла команда "ОТКАЗ АВТОМАТИКИ ПРАВОГО ДВИГАТЕЛЯ", после выпуска шасси на КИС вышла команда "СБРОСЬ ОБОРОТЫ ПРАВОГО. СТРУЖКА В МАСЛЕ". Лётчик убрал обороты на МГ, команда не снялась, лётчик выключил правый двигатель, посадка на левом. После посадки, выпуска ТП, остановки на ВПП и выключения левого двигателя РП передал команду лётчику о задымлении в районе правого двигателя. Лётчик покинул самолёт. Начался пожар, в результате которого объект получил значительные повреждения"_


Интересно откуда эти мэмуары.

----------


## berkut

> Т-50-3 - 181 час/ 92 посадки ( таким образом после своего перелёта Жуковский - Ахтубинск 06.06.2014 больше в воздух не поднимался).


Это не как не может быть правильным. Т-50-3 точно летает в Ахтубинске;

https://youtu.be/ib3MiSoqcmA?t=4m40s

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Это не как не может быть правильным. Т-50-3 точно летает в Ахтубинске;
> 
> https://youtu.be/ib3MiSoqcmA?t=4m40s


В каком месте это видно? Кадры из Ахтубы с 054.

----------


## berkut

> В каком месте это видно? Кадры из Ахтубы с 054.


Смотрите внимательно, там много Т-50-3. 3.43-4.56

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Давайте точнее. Где он там ЛЕТАЕТ?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Перепроверил, ошибки быть не может, тройка не летает. В фильме, кстати тоже). А сам фильм, ну, для младшего школьного возраста. Особенно порадовали съёмки контрольно-измерительной машины MORA (для проверки оснастки) и вещание что-то про композиционные материалы))
Т-50-2 14.05. должен был перелететь в Ахтубинск.

----------


## Dik_A

И все таки, у нас что ФСБ в отпуск ушло? Почему Азохен Вэй еще на свободе????

----------


## sparrow

Все как обычно - машина строится на индийские деньги с их непосредственным участием, приглашаются поучаствовать Бразилия и т.д., статьи про него пишут осведомленные иностранцы вроде Петра Бутовского, а Азохен Вэй должен страдать за невинную информацию :) Бей своих, чтоб чужие боялись.
В 2001 году в музей на Ходынке пришел пощелкать самолетики, подполковник ВВС привел какого-то иностранца, открыли кабину Су-25, посадили его. Говорю разрешите щелкнуть кабину с открытым фонарем, нет говорит юный подполковник, не могу вам позволить.
А еще говорят в Англии сильны традиции, им до нас еще далеко :)))

----------


## AndyK

> А сам фильм, ну, для младшего школьного возраста. Особенно порадовали съёмки контрольно-измерительной машины MORA (для проверки оснастки) и вещание что-то про композиционные материалы))


Кор. красаучик  :Smile:  Про кабину. "Там нет такого большого количества датчиков, как в обычных истребителях, зато есть суперсовременный компьютер"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dik_A

Не такая она уж и невинная.

----------


## Dik_A

Страдалец. Вот впаяли бы горячую путевку на солнечный Магадан.

----------


## APKAH

> И все таки, у нас что ФСБ в отпуск ушло? Почему Азохен Вэй еще на свободе????


Потому что нет состава преступления. Естественно УФСБ по Хабаровскому краю такой "слив" бы не пропустила, тем более что служба закреплена за КНААПО. Секретоносителем с формой допуска к документам с грифом Азохен Вэй не является, придраться не к чему. Это же не шпионаж в пользу иностранного государства и не передача конструкторской документации, а просто информация из рекламационных актов. Так что как бы не выглядело это необычным (как мне тоже поначалу казалось), даже по засекреченному Т-50, эта информация чем то особенным для сотрудников ФСБ не является.

----------


## sparrow

> Не такая она уж и невинная.


Да, статистика обычно не является публичной.

----------


## Dik_A

Представители компании Васуко уже интересуются на каком основании Россия выкладывает в сеть информацию по налету самолетами их ВВС. Так не долго нарваться не небольшой международный скандальчик.

----------


## berkut

> Давайте точнее. Где он там ЛЕТАЕТ?


Ну что Вы тормозите? Дал вам до секунды кадры Т-50-3 и всё равно не хватает. Вот, Т-50-3:



Нет, это явно не Т-50-4. Нет окна для 101КС-У и посмотрите на форму серого у обтекателя. Вот как у Т-50-3;



А вот как у Т-50-4;



А вот сравнения между Т-50-3 и -4;



Ну и по другим деталям тоже (знак "радиоактивности", 101КС-О итд) Всё?




> Перепроверил, ошибки быть не может, тройка не летает. В фильме, кстати тоже).


Извините но Вы не правы. Посмотрите на фото и сравнения.

----------


## APKAH

> Ну что Вы тормозите? Дал вам до секунды кадры Т-50-3 и всё равно не хватает. Вот, Т-50-3:


А бы так упорно не настаивал, так как при монтаже ролика могли использовать видеонарезки прошлых лет, это обычная практика. Одно дело что журналисты говорят и показывают, другое информация из документов.

----------


## berkut

> А бы так упорно не настаивал, так как при монтаже ролика могли использовать видеонарезки прошлых лет, это обычная практика. Одно дело что журналисты говорят и показывают, другое информация из документов.


Прошлых лет в Ахтубинске? Он туда только перелетел 6/6/14;




> Т-50-3 - 181 час/ 92 посадки ( таким образом после своего перелёта Жуковский - Ахтубинск 06.06.2014 больше в воздух не поднимался).


То есть это было снято между 6/6/14 и 5/5/15. То есть он летал в Ахтубинске.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

При таком качестве и JPEG-пережатости видеоматериала, что даже бортовой не видно, все эти мелкие визуальные отличия просто "съелись".
Бортовой по силуэту :) как раз похож на 054. Да и логика монтажа и набора кадров скорее в пользу того, что то, что рулит — то и летает. Иначе хоть раз бы 053 попал в кадр в движении.

----------


## forcekons

> При таком качестве и JPEG-пережатости видеоматериала, что даже бортовой не видно, все эти мелкие визуальные отличия просто "съелись".


Позвольте, даже при таком качестве трудно не заметиить отсутсвие "черного пятна" окна 101КС. Так же перед номером явно видно ПВД, помимо этого белая граница носа... все это указывает на 053. *berkut* прав.

----------


## GThomson

> Позвольте, даже при таком качестве трудно не заметиить отсутсвие "черного пятна" окна 101КС. Так же перед номером явно видно ПВД, помимо этого белая граница носа... все это указывает на 053. *berkut* прав.


на видео, сразу, после взлёта якобы *053* в 04:56, уже в 04:58 пилотаж борта с металлическим носовым обтекателем и носовым ПВД с ДУА и ДУС - явно, не *053* и *054* с радиопрозрачными чистыми носовыми обтекателями.
кино - сборная журналистская солянка, и не может подтвердить или опровергнуть простой *053* с июня прошлого года.

----------


## berkut

> ...уже в 04:58 пилотаж борта с металлическим носовым обтекателем и носовым ПВД с ДУА и ДУС - явно, не *053* и *054* с радиопрозрачными чистыми носовыми обтекателями.


Но это и так понятно всем, там много от МАКСа итд, но некоторые снимки явно в Ахтубинске, и некоторые показывают Т-50-3. Не якобы Т-50-3, а именно Т-50-3.

----------


## GThomson

и в том же ролике с *04:58* и далее смотнирован пилотаж с посекундной сменой изображений *052* и *051* (удлинённая хвостовая "морковка").

----------


## Азохен Вэй

14.05. на 50-2 при предполётной подготовке была выявлена неисправность двигателя. После замены двигателя и облёта 20.05. перелетел в Ахтубинск.

----------


## Panda-9

> "Испытания самолета идут полным ходом, он показывает прекрасные характеристики, прекрасно работает система вооружения как по земле, так и по воздуху. Самолеты поступают на вооружение со следующего года, мы завершаем испытания", — сказал Бондарев.


РИА Новости Главком ВВС: госиспытания ПАК ФА входят в завершающую стадию | РИА Новости

----------


## APKAH

Т50-4 в небе Воронежской области с макетами ракет РВВ-СД класса "воздух-воздух" средней дальности на внешней подвеске:

----------


## Avia M

2 июня, AEX.RU –  В НПП "Звезда" завершили серию заводских испытаний снаряжения и государственные испытания средств спасения летчиков истребителей пятого поколения Т-50, сообщили Российской газете в пресс-службе Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации.

 В частности, как рассказал директор - главный конструктор предприятия Сергей Поздняков, успешно завершились испытания унифицированного защитного шлема ЗШ-10 нового поколения, кислородной маски КМ-36М, противоперегрузочного костюма ППК-7, высотно-компенсирующего костюма ВКК-17, кислородной системы КС-50. Кроме того, прошло государственные испытания катапультное кресло пилота К-36Д-5.
Завершились испытания средств спасения пилотов Т-50 - AEX.RU

----------


## Азохен Вэй

4 июня Т-50-4 должен был перелететь в Жуковский для демонтажа оперения, которое временно установят на Т-50-6-2.

----------


## Muller

> 4 июня Т-50-4 должен был перелететь в Жуковский для демонтажа оперения, которое временно установят на Т-50-6-2.


А что, родное и новое ему сделать не получается? О_о

----------


## ГРач

Сегодня, 16 июня, днем, видел пролет двух Т-50 на малой высоте, в районе ж.д. станции "88 км". Самолеты шли парой. Высота полета- метров 150 (очень низкая облачность). Направление полета- в сторону от Жуковского. Очень непохоже на обычный облет, скорее- полет по маршруту. Т.к. строго прямо, обороты двигателя небольшие (звук слабый), погода не очень, маневров в небе более слышно не было: ушли и все.
Вообще, зрелище грандиозное! Самолет очень красивый!
А вот интересно, что я только что написал, не может каким боком быть "секретным"? (не ирония, серьезно)

----------


## berkut

Нет, это было для "Армия-2015" которая в Кубинке.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-3 перелетел из Ахтубинска в Кубинку

----------


## berkut

Ого. Он там остаётся только для "Армия-2015" или вообще?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Нет. На следующий день улетел в Жуковский.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-3 и Т-50-2 перелетели обратно в Ахтубинск 18.06. и 23.06 соответственно.

----------


## ZHeN

> Т-50-3 и Т-50-2 перелетели обратно в Ахтубинск 18.06. и 23.06 соответственно.


на Т-50-3 уже пуски Р-73 были ?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

> на Т-50-3 уже пуски Р-73 были ?


Не знаю, закрытая информация. Да и не Р-73 должны пускать, а "изд. 750". Тем временем на Т-50-4 приступили к частотным испытаниям. А Т-50-5Р по плану 31 июля своим ходом должен перелететь в Жуковский.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Предварительный план выпуска (пред)серийных самолётов Т-50С: 2016 Т-50С-1,2, 2017 - Т-50С-3,4, 2018 - Т-50С-5..8, с 2019 - полноценная серия. Но, скорее всего, сроки будут сдвигаться вправо. 
Программа ПМИ - перспективный многофункциональный истребитель (для Индии): 2017 г. - 3 прототипа + 1 в 2018.
Конструкторская документация на эти изделия на завод ещё не поступала.

----------


## APKAH

> Предварительный план выпуска (пред)серийных самолётов Т-50С


О как, оказывается Т-50*С*! По аналогии с историей Т-10, заново переработали проект...Дай бог ему пойти по стопам славы и величия Су-27  :Smile:

----------


## GThomson

> О как, оказывается Т-50*С*! По аналогии с историей Т-10, заново переработали проект...Дай бог ему пойти по стопам славы и величия Су-27


или умрёт без индийских денег, не оперившись - "Россия может поставить Пакистану истребители Су-35".
Россия может поставить Пакистану истребители Су-35 - AEX.RU

----------


## AndyK

> О как, оказывается Т-50*С*! По аналогии с историей Т-10, заново переработали проект...


Или с Су-35  :Smile:

----------


## berkut

То что дали "С" совсем не обозначает что будут совсем переделывать как Т-10 -> Т-10С. Без вопросов, модификации будут но не так "радикально" как с Т-10 -> Т-10С. Интересно, как будут Т-50С красить. Надеюсь как Су-35С, ну в синем камуфляже.

Азохен Вэй, если не секрет; Т-50-6-2 ждать осенью или в конце лета? И Т-50-5Р должен на днях взлететь...

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Да, 5Р вот-вот должен, должен был раньше, но тёк как зараза :Biggrin: 
6-2 по плану в сентябре должен улететь.

----------


## Гравилётчик

Как там пятёрка, ожила?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Оживает, правда пока с трудом. Скорее всего, до конца месяца не управятся.
22.07. - Т-50-4 перелетел в Ахтубинск.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Согласно последнему графику, Т-50-5Р должен совершить первый полёт 22.08., передача ОКБ 06.09. ОЧК Т-50-7 должны быть переданы в Жуковский до 30.09. Тем временем на основе результатов статиспытаний фюзеляжа Т-50-7 выявлена необходимость в усилении шпангоута №23. Таким образом сроки постройки Т-50-6-2 существенно сдвигаются. Теперь первый полёт должен состояться 5 октября, а передача ОКБ - 28 декабря. Такой большой промежуток между этими датами обусловлен тем, что на самолёт впервые полностью будет нанесено РПП. Т-50-8, соответственно, съезжает на 2016.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Плановые сроки изготовления опытных самолётов 2-го этапа:
Т-50-8 - передача на ЛИС до 01.10.2015, первый полёт - до 01.11.2015, передача ОКБ - до 01.02.2016.
Т-50-9 - стыковка фюзеляжа - сентябрь 2015, передача на ЛИС до 01.01.2016, первый полёт - до 01.02.2016, передача ОКБ - до 01.05.2016.
Т-50-10 - стыковка фюзеляжа - ноябрь 2015, передача на ЛИС до 01.03.2016, первый полёт - до 01.04.2016, передача ОКБ - до 01.07.2016.
Т-50-11 -стыковка фюзеляжа - январь 2016, передача на ЛИС до 01.05.2016, первый полёт - до 01.06.2016, передача ОКБ - до 01.09.2016.

----------


## PPV

> Плановые сроки изготовления опытных самолётов 2-го этапа:
> ...


Молодой человек!
Ваша должность случайно не пресс-секретарь КнАЗа?
Или вы подрабатываете по совместительству?
Неужели для вас до сих пор не ясна грань между тем, что позволено, и что не позволено делать в открытой сети?

----------


## Panda-9

> Неужели для вас до сих пор не ясна грань между тем, что позволено, и что не позволено делать в открытой сети?


Тут позволю себе не согласиться. Плановые сроки производства опытных машин - не планы вооружения частей и соединений, не планы развертывания. Ущерб от их разглашения - только моральный - для тех, кто сроки не выдержит. Полагаю, что такие производственные планы сегодня не грифованы. Более того, продолжающаяся публикация данных о работе КнАЗ говорит мне о том, что уважаемый *Азохен Вэй* и прежде не публиковал ничего недозволенного. Иначе - замолчал бы...
По сути, его публикации - это живой и оперативный репортаж о творении истории. Да, в наши годы подобная информация была б под запретом распространения лет так на 15-20. Но времена изменились. И граница того, что можно и чего нельзя говорить, сместилась. В данном конкретном случае не считаю, что это плохо.

----------


## PPV

> Тут позволю себе не согласиться. ... В данном конкретном случае не считаю, что это плохо.


Ваше мнение
Вне всякого сомнения
Также будет принято во внимание
Компетентными органами...

----------


## berkut

> Т-50-8 - передача на ЛИС до 01.10.2015, первый полёт - до 01.11.2015, передача ОКБ - до 01.02.2016.





> Таким образом сроки постройки Т-50-6-2 существенно сдвигаются. Теперь первый полёт должен состояться 5 октября, а передача ОКБ - 28 декабря.


Значит на ЛИСе в октябре будет и 6-2 и -8 вместе. :) Эх, увидеть бы фото этого...

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-1 - установлены двигатели после доработок топливной системы, скоро вернётся в строй.
Т-50-2 - 29.07. вернулся в Жуковский.

----------


## berkut

Ну вот, оказывается Т-50-1 усилили _опять_. Первый раз это делали между августом 2011 и сентябрём 2012. 7/8;



710, 8/8;

----------


## Fencer

Навести цель зрачком на скорости 1000 км\ч: на что способен шлем пилота Т-50

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-1 - на тензометрии планера.
Т-50-2 - заменён правый двигатель.
Т-50-4 - прошивка новой версии КСУ.
Изменён график строительства Т-50-6-2: перевод на ЛИС - 07.09.2015, где на него (после отработки систем) будет нанесено РПП, далее после частотных испытаний 29.11. - первый (и единственный на КнААЗ) полёт и перевозка на "Руслане " в Жуковский, где приёмо-сдаточные испытания будут окончены до 30.12.2015.

----------


## OKA

> Навести цель зрачком на скорости 1000 км\ч: на что способен шлем пилота Т-50


Про нечто из той же оперы : Шлем летный-? Помогите определить.

----------


## berkut

> Изменён график строительства Т-50-6-2: перевод на ЛИС - 07.09.2015, где на него (после отработки систем) будет нанесено РПП, далее после частотных испытаний 29.11. - первый (и единственный на КнААЗ) полёт и перевозка на "Руслане " в Жуковский, где приёмо-сдаточные испытания будут окончены до 30.12.2015.


Мда, если повезёт значит в лучшем случае взлетят только Т-50-5Р и 6-2 в этом году. А план был -5Р, 6-2, -8 и -9. Интересно почему только один полёт для 6-2 на КнААЗе и почему своим ходом не долетит до Жуковского. Берегут РПП или не хотят "светить"?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Вероятно, частотно-жёсткостные испытания проще и быстрее провести в Жуке (на КнААЗе проведут только первый этап), поэтому, чтобы сдать самолёт в этом году, решили так извратиться. А лететь своим ходом через всю страну на самолёте не прошедшем испытаний крайне рискованно.
P.S. Тут КнААЗ запилил приложение на Андроид, кому интересно, скачивайте на Гугл Плэй.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Прошу прощения за недостоверную информацию об отсутствии полётов Т-50-3 в период 06.2014 - 05.2015. Налёт на 07.05.2015 занижен. Это ошибка (хоть и не моя).
Итак, состояние на 10.08.2015.
Т-50-1 - 219 ч, 197 посадок.
Т-50-2 - 221 ч, 221 посадка. 24.07.2015 при испытании ВПУ-50 с грузами разрушился один из БГрО. Самолёт отремонтирован.
Т-50-3 - 300 ч, 151 посадка. В ходе предполётного осмотра была выявлена течь топлива в р-не левого воздухозаборника. Для устранения течи был демонтирован двигатель и в/з.Сейчас выполняется сборка после ремонта.
Т-50-4 - 169 ч, 106 посадок.
По 6-2 - сборка, отработка систем, жесткостные испытания, ненансение РПП, ЧИ в минимальном объёме, 1 й полёт - до 01.12., далее перевозка в Жуковский - частотные испытания (в полном обьёме), лётные испытания. Очередной срок сдачи машины - 15.01.2016.

----------


## berkut

> Прошу прощения за недостоверную информацию об отсутствии полётов Т-50-3 в период 06.2014 - 05.2015. Налёт на 07.05.2015 занижен. Это ошибка (хоть и не моя).
> Итак, состояние на 10.08.2015.
> Т-50-1 - 219 ч, 197 посадок.
> Т-50-2 - 221 ч, 221 посадка. 24.07.2015 при испытании ВПУ-50 с грузами разрушился один из БГрО. Самолёт отремонтирован.
> Т-50-3 - 300 ч, 151 посадка. В ходе предполётного осмотра была выявлена течь топлива в р-не левого воздухозаборника. Для устранения течи был демонтирован двигатель и в/з.Сейчас выполняется сборка после ремонта.
> Т-50-4 - 169 ч, 106 посадок.
> По 6-2 - сборка, отработка систем, жесткостные испытания, ненансение РПП, ЧИ в минимальном объёме, 1 й полёт - до 01.12., далее перевозка в Жуковский - частотные испытания (в полном обьёме), лётные испытания. Очередной срок сдачи машины - 15.01.2016.


Значит в самом деле Т-50-3 летал в Ахтубинске, и даже не плохо, ~120ч. Ну если не считать время в гостях в Кубинке. Интересно что у него средний полёт 2ч, у всех других по одному. Большее всех в воздухе. Т-50-1 летал вчера кстати.


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Поскольку информации 18 дней, уже перекинули 700 полётов. :) Совсем скоро будет 1000 часов.  Не так быстро как хотелось но всё-таки ускоряют темпы.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-1 - 01.09. после полёта выявлена течь бака №2.
Т-50-2 - демонтировались стабилизаторы для проверки люфтов.
Т-50-4 - 02.09. перелетел в Ахтубинск.

----------


## otto1939

> Т-50-1 - 01.09. после полёта выявлена течь бака №2.
> Т-50-2 - демонтировались стабилизаторы для проверки люфтов.
> Т-50-4 - 02.09. перелетел в Ахтубинск.


Здравствуйте. А как дела обстоят с Т-50-5Р?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

У 5Р проблемы с системой управления, топливной системой и системой связи. Аврал ещё никому не шёл на пользу...
У 50-3 после облёта снова обнаружены течи топлива при полной заправке.
У 6-2 перевод на ЛИС запланирован на 16 сентября.

----------


## otto1939

> У 5Р проблемы с системой управления, топливной системой и системой связи. Аврал ещё никому не шёл на пользу...
> У 50-3 после облёта снова обнаружены течи топлива при полной заправке.
> У 6-2 перевод на ЛИС запланирован на 16 сентября.


Спасибо за ответ. Тогда какие теперь сроки первого полета Т-50-5Р?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Ну не раньше, чем дней через 10.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-1  - 08.09. выполнен облёт после устранения течи топлива и замены ВСУ.
Т-50-2 - на регламентных работах.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Новые сроки для Т-50-6-2: окончание сборки - до 30.09, 10.10. - передача на нанесение РПП, первый полёт - 11.12., отправка в Жуковский - 15.12.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Действующие сроки по Т-50-5Р:
07.10. - первый полёт,
11-17.10. - доработка отсека ННПУ (пушки) и фюзеляжа, со снятием левого ОЧК, левого ГО и левого ВЗ,
22-23.10. - частотные испытания,
09.11. - перегон в Жуковский.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Действующие сроки по Т-50-5Р:
> 07.10. - первый полёт,
> 11-17.10. - доработка отсека ННПУ (пушки) и фюзеляжа, со снятием левого ОЧК, левого ГО и левого ВЗ,
> 22-23.10. - частотные испытания,
> 09.11. - перегон в Жуковский.


Мда. Не у каждого самолёта нынче второй первый полёт...

----------


## GThomson

> Действующие сроки по Т-50-5Р:
> 07.10. - первый полёт,
> 11-17.10. - доработка отсека ННПУ (пушки) и фюзеляжа, со снятием левого ОЧК, левого ГО и левого ВЗ,
> 22-23.10. - частотные испытания,
> 09.11. - перегон в Жуковский.


?
так пушка у него справа, слева ВСУ:

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Доработки отсека пушки *и фюзеляжа*. Панели ПКМ под угрозой расслоения, поэтому их усилят 2-метровыми накладками.
Т-50-6-2 - на отработках систем на ЛИС
Т-50-8 - пристыкованы ОЧК, по плану перевод на ЛИС 15.10.
Т-50-9 - началась стыковка фюзеляжа.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-2 - завершены регламентные работы, стабилизаторы (ГО) заменены на новые, заменён левый двигатель.
Т-50-3 - установлен новый комплект 101КС-В, КСУ перепрошита под режим дозаправки в воздухе.
Общий налёт превысил 1000 часов.
Т-50-8 - срок перевода на ЛИС сдвинут до 01.11.

----------


## BAE

А хорошо сейчас шпиёном работать, однако. 
Это раньше они "в поле" информацию по крохам собирали, корячились, свободой рисковали...
 А сейчас красота - заходи в интернет, читай - не вставая с теплого кресла...  :Cool:

----------


## Казанец

> не вставая с теплого кресла


А достоверность взятой из сети информации как определить? Реальность, тщательно перемешанную (теми, у кого такая работа) с целенаправленным и хорошо подготовленным фейком отфильтровать удастся ли? Так что вполне бумажные бумаги, выкраденные из вполне железного сейфа, актуальности не утратят никогда.

----------


## BAE

> Реальность, тщательно перемешанную (теми, у кого такая работа) с целенаправленным и хорошо подготовленным фейком отфильтровать удастся ли?


Вы хотите сказать, что осведомленный товарищ выполняет здесь операцию прикрытия?  :Smile: 
Наверняка, кому-то Вы уже отчет испортили...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Казанец

*BAE*, не забивайте себе голову всякой ерундой. Просмотр/анализ публикаций в СМИ (и зарубежных, и отечественных) есть ежедневная рутина соответствующих сотрудников спецслужб всего мира с самого момента возникновения и СМИ, и спецслужб. К тому же любые СМИ всегда были, есть и будут одним из важнейших инструментов, который спецслужбы всех времён и народов в своих целях используют, что называется, "в тёмную". При этом специфика их (спецслужб) работы такова, что случайный прохожий (вы, я, кто-то ещё) ничего не должен заметить и даже заподозрить. Их этому учат. За неимением лучшего, почитайте "Аквариум".

----------


## Panda-9

ВАЕ, Казанец, по-моему, вы ошиблись темой. Лучше удалить свои нетематические сообщения, чтоб не засорять ветку.

----------


## Гравилётчик

5Р так и не хочет летать? :(

----------


## BAE

> *BAE*, не забивайте себе голову всякой ерундой. Просмотр/анализ публикаций в СМИ (и зарубежных, и отечественных) есть ежедневная рутина соответствующих сотрудников спецслужб всего мира с самого момента возникновения и СМИ, и спецслужб...  За неимением лучшего, почитайте "Аквариум".


*Казанец*, спасибо за Ваш совет - ознакомился с этим произведением перебежчика Резуна еще лет этак 30 назад.

Однако, несмотря на "ежедневную рутину соответствующих сотрудников спецслужб", остаюсь при своем мнении:
если ты имеешь доступ к информации под грифом ДСП (как минимум) - это не значит, что ей надо радостно делиться со всем миром. 

У остальных прошу прощения за оффтоп и обещаю больше "не забивать себе голову всякой ерундой", и на эту тему не высказываться.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Долгосрочный план по Т-50 до 2020 г.:
2016 - Т-50-9, Т-50-10, Т-50-11.
2017 - Т-50-12 (повторная статика), Т-50С-1,2.
2018 - Т-50С-3,4
2019 - Т-50С-5,6,7,8, ПМИ-1,2.
2020 - Т-50С-9,10,11,12, ПМИ-3,4.
На изделия Т-50С и ПМИ конструкторская документация на завод ещё не поступала.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

> 5Р так и не хочет летать? :(


Есть неисправности рулевых приводов и электронных блоков управления двигателем, плюс платы в блоках КСУ периодически горят)
У Т-50-1 обнаружена течь по 2-му баку, ведутся работы по устранению.

----------


## PPV

> 5Р так и не хочет летать? :(


5Р сегодня выполнила первый полет...

----------


## berkut

Азохен Вэй, 6-2 переходный к 2-му этапу а -8 уже "полный" второй этап? Я так понимаю что Т-50-7 ("6-1") также как и 6-2, переходный к 2-му этапу и не "полный" второй этап?

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Ну, так скажем, никакого "эталона" 2-го этапа не существует. Конструкция постоянно дорабатывается, каждый день вносят изменения. 50-8 в отличие от 50-6-2 должен получить более полный комплект БРЭО (РЛС L-диапазона, более полный комплект Л-402 и т.д.), но сильных различий в конструкции нет. 50-9 от 50-8 отличается в основном в сторону улучшения технологичности. Т-50-7 по фюзеляжу соответствует 6-2, по ОЧК будет даже более передовой (изменена конструкция лонжеронов с целью увеличения прочности).

----------


## berkut

Понятно, спасибо! Ждёмс Т-50-5Р и 6-2. :)

----------


## Азохен Вэй

5Р после выполненных 2-х полётов в настоящее время на доработках (также будет нанесено теплозащитное покрытие на ОЧК и ГО и установлены вкладные топливные баки). Доработки и устранение замечаний до 31.10. по плану. 03-05.11 - ещё три полёта, далее окончательная покраска и сдача 15.11.
Т-50-7 - в ноябре будут установлены ОЧК и сдвижная часть фонаря.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Некоторое смещение сроков по 5Р - доработки до 3-го ноября (теплозащита будет наноситься только на правые ОЧК и стабилизатор), два полёта 5 и 6 ноября, сдача - 23.11.
Перевод Т-50-8 на ЛИС из-за задержки поставок комплектующих и конструктивных изменений в электрической системе (электрика также будет доработана на 6-2) задерживается как минимум до 15.11.

----------


## KURYER

Что означает эта новость ? Разве не все Т-50 участвуют в испытаниях?



> ОАК: один истребитель 5-го поколения уже включился в летные испытания
> Еще два образца истребителей пятого поколения Т-50 ожидают подключения к программе летных испытаний, заявил президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации. По его словам, испытания включают большое количество полетов."Мы подключаем (к летным испытаниям) три машины. Одна машина уже присоединилась к летным испытаниям. Две машины до конца года в программу будут подключены", — сказал Слюсарь.
> Он отметил, что три летных образца позволят "интенсифицировать программу летных испытаний".


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## berkut

"Одна машина уже присоединилась..." = T-50-5Р

"Две машины до конца года в программу будут подключены" = T-50-6-2 + T-50-8

----------


## Алексей Коваль

5Р, взял на форуме у Паралая: ПАК ФА Т-50 (часть 5) • Форум "Стелс машины".





UPD.: Фото Ольги Щербаковой, http://www.komcity.ru/news/?id=21201.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Состояние на 5 ноября.
Т-50-1 - 253 часа, 215 посадок.
Т-50-2 - 230 часов, 232 посадки.
Т-50-3 - 327 часов, 168 посадок, выполняются испытания вооружения.
Т-50-4 - 206 часов, 143 посадки, выполняется устранение течей топлива в нише шасси, ОГрО и БГрО.
Т-50-6-2 в настоящее время находится на работах по нанесению РПП, Т-50-9 находится в цехе окончательной сборки.

----------


## AC

> Состояние на 5 ноября.
> Т-50-1 - 253 часа, 215 посадок.
> Т-50-2 - 230 часов, 232 посадки.
> Т-50-3 - 327 часов, 168 посадок, выполняются испытания вооружения.
> Т-50-4 - 206 часов, 143 посадки, выполняется устранение течей топлива в нише шасси, ОГрО и БГрО.
> Т-50-6-2 в настоящее время находится на работах по нанесению РПП, Т-50-9 находится в цехе окончательной сборки.


Т-50-5 ???

----------


## berkut

Fencer, спасибо за инфо. Сфотографировать не удалось? Предполагаю что это был Т-50-5Р, окрашен?

----------


## berkut

Понятно, благодарю. Был окрашен как Т-50-1 и до -4 или как Т-50-5?

----------


## berkut

Ну вот например Т-50-4 в "обычном" камуфляже (как и -1,-2,-3 тоже), 



...а Т-50-5 уже был как "акула";



Просто интересно вернулись к "обычному" камуфляжу или покрасили опять как акулу. :)

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Да, 5Р сегодня выполнил полёт, повторный полёт был отменён из-за неисправности. Машина ещё не окрашена, выглядит как на октябрьских фото.
Т-50-6-2 - сборка после нанесения РПП по графику - 30.12., далее отработка систем, 3-6.02. - частотные испытания, первый полёт - 25.02., транспортировка на Ан-124 в Жуковский - 01.03.2016.
Т-50-8 - передача на ЛИС по графику 05.12., нанесение РПП - 29.12.-03.02., частотные - 13-16.02, первый полёт - 10.03., транспортировка в Жуковский - 15.03.2016.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Другие Т-50 пока на КнААЗе летать не могут)

----------


## Polikarpoff

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
"Пятерка"

----------


## otto1939

источник: https://vk.com/pakfa

----------


## Djoker

Фото Егора Байчурина







https://vk.com/wall141969493_5723

----------


## Avia M

Раменское.  http://russianplanes.net/images/to180000/179323.jpg

----------


## stream

Т-50-5Р вернулся в Жуковский - bmpd

----------


## cemichael

> Т-50-5Р вернулся в Жуковский - bmpd


Все, что вы выкладываете от bmpd, отсюда, с этих же веток ими и берется. Я думаю лишнее цитирование избыточно.

----------


## Panda-9

Что-то задумался над логикой вопроса и ответа не нашел. Итак: строится самолет №6, с самолетом №5 случилось ЧП и его решили восстановить с использованием планера самолета №6. Но в результате того, что планер (или его часть?) из самолета №6 изъяты, самолет №6 почти что удваивается: из него получается один летный и один нелетный! Я б понял, если б после такого жесткого донорства самолет №6 просто достроили в нелетающим варианте, но ведь нет! - получатся два самолета. Такое впечатление, что данное изменение в программе выпуска опытных машин мало связано с пожаром на самолете №5, хотя сообщения воспринимаются именно так (как изменения в программе из-за пожара).
Кстати, из текста также не понятно, что именно было использовано в качестве "донорских органов" для самолета №5Р. То ли весь планер (с наполнением его оборудованием от Т-50-5, а планер Т-50-5 целиком тогда мог стать каркасом для нелетающего №6-1), то ли отдельные его силовые элементы (тогда с самолета №5 на №6-1 перешли бы только поврежденные при пожаре элементы планера).
Видимо, ответы на эти вопросы не являются секретными, но пока что-то не получаются они..

----------


## PPV

> Все, что вы выкладываете от bmpd, отсюда, с этих же веток ими и берется. Я думаю лишнее цитирование избыточно.


Нет, не все, кое-что он додумывает от себя. К примеру, дату вылета из Комсомольска. На самом деле, вылет состоялся еще в ноябре...

----------


## Азохен Вэй

> Что-то задумался над логикой вопроса и ответа не нашел. Итак: строится самолет №6, с самолетом №5 случилось ЧП и его решили восстановить с использованием планера самолета №6. Но в результате того, что планер (или его часть?) из самолета №6 изъяты, самолет №6 почти что удваивается: из него получается один летный и один нелетный! Я б понял, если б после такого жесткого донорства самолет №6 просто достроили в нелетающим варианте, но ведь нет! - получатся два самолета. Такое впечатление, что данное изменение в программе выпуска опытных машин мало связано с пожаром на самолете №5, хотя сообщения воспринимаются именно так (как изменения в программе из-за пожара).
> Кстати, из текста также не понятно, что именно было использовано в качестве "донорских органов" для самолета №5Р. То ли весь планер (с наполнением его оборудованием от Т-50-5, а планер Т-50-5 целиком тогда мог стать каркасом для нелетающего №6-1), то ли отдельные его силовые элементы (тогда с самолета №5 на №6-1 перешли бы только поврежденные при пожаре элементы планера).
> Видимо, ответы на эти вопросы не являются секретными, но пока что-то не получаются они..


Что-то Вы перемудрили. В июле-августе разобрали 50-5Р, в этот момент на заводе уже существовал задел по 50-6. Насколько было возможно, весь этот задел использовали в 5Р. За год восстановили машину, часть ДСЕ - от 50-5, часть - от 50-6, часть - вновь изготовленная. Статика 50-7, которую недавно показывали Собянину, совершенно отдельный аппарат. Как повреждённые элементы планера могут ещё куда-то уйти, кроме как в металлолом, не знаю.

Из-за задержек поставок комплектующих график по Т-50-8 сорван примерно на 20 дней, на "восьмёрке" будут использованы в качестве технологических (на этапе нанесения РПП и частотных испытаний) "старые" стабилизаторы Т-50-2, снятые в сентябре.

----------


## Panda-9

> Что-то Вы перемудрили. В июле-августе разобрали 50-5Р, в этот момент на заводе уже существовал задел по 50-6. Насколько было возможно, весь этот задел использовали в 5Р. За год восстановили машину, часть ДСЕ - от 50-5, часть - от 50-6, часть - вновь изготовленная. Статика 50-7, которую недавно показывали Собянину, совершенно отдельный аппарат. Как повреждённые элементы планера могут ещё куда-то уйти, кроме как в металлолом, не знаю..


Спасибо за пояснения. То есть 50-7 = 50-6-1? Если так, то всё становится на свои места.
Только тогда не понятно, зачем переименовали 50-7, формально "ликвидировав" его и родив второй 50-6.:-)

----------


## Djoker

Фюзеляж Т-50-5 отдыхает под брезентом в Жуковском, а крылья теперь стоят на Т-50-0?

 

Т.е. 5Р - это, считай, новый самолет?

----------


## KURYER

Летные испытания новейшего истребителя Т-50 почти завершены



> Летные испытания российского истребителя пятого поколения (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, также известен как Т-50) близки к завершению — самолет подтверждает все заложенные характеристики, заявил в понедельник в эфире телеканала "Россия 24" заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.
> "Сейчас несколько самолетов проходят испытания, прежде всего испытания радиоэлектронного оборудования и различных средств поражения. Фактически завершаются испытания, которые фактически подтвердили летно-технические характеристики самолета", — сказал он.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## berkut

> Спасибо за пояснения. То есть 50-7 = 50-6-1? Если так, то всё становится на свои места.
> Только тогда не понятно, зачем переименовали 50-7, формально "ликвидировав" его и родив второй 50-6.:-)


Ну Вам же уже объясняли;

Т-50

----------


## Panda-9

> Ну Вам же уже объясняли;
> 
> Т-50


Ха! Так ведь полгода прошло. Склероз-то не дремлет.:-) Спасибо!

----------


## berkut

Оригинал от; Wall
+



> И пожалуй главные в словах: "восстановлен", "в ходе капитально-восстановительного ремонта". По факту от Т-50-5 на Т-50-5Р - БРЭО, конус, фонарь, ВО.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-6-2 - сборка после нанесения РПП, подготовка к доработкам стыка центроплана и воздухозаборника, сроки пока те же.
Т-50-8 - завершение окончательной сборки, доработка топливной системы. Передача на ЛИС по новому графику - 20.01.2016, частотные испытания - 27.01.-01.02.2016, нанесение РПП - 25.02.-25.03.2016, первый полёт - 15.04.2016, сдача - 22.04.2016.
Т-50-9 - монтаж ОЧК 10.02.2016, монтаж двигателей - 10.03.2016, передача на ЛИС - 20.03.2016
Т-50-10 - изготовление частей фюзеляжа, стыковка фюзеляжа и передача в цех окончательной сборки - до 15.01.2016, монтаж ОЧК - 01.03.2016, передача на ЛИС - 30.03.2016.
Т-50-11 - изготовление центроплана и головной части фюзеляжа, стыковка фюзеляжа и передача в цех окончательной сборки - до 01.03.2016, монтаж ОЧК - 10.04.2016, передача на ЛИС - 15.05.2016.

----------


## Avia M

Перспективы...
30 декабря, AEX.RU –  Российский истребитель пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50) может быть оснащен разрабатываемым сейчас в России радаром, основанным на использовании радиооптических фазированных антенных решеток (РОФАР)...
Российский истребитель 5-го поколения может получить "радар будущего" - AEX.RU

----------


## otto1939

Т-50-5Р:

----------


## GThomson

> Перспективы...
> 30 декабря, AEX.RU –  Российский истребитель пятого поколения ПАК ФА (Т-50) может быть оснащен разрабатываемым сейчас в России радаром, основанным на использовании радиооптических фазированных антенных решеток (РОФАР)...
> Российский истребитель 5-го поколения может получить "радар будущего" - AEX.RU


"...сообщил советник первого заместителя гендиректора концерна "Радиоэлектронные технологии" (КРЭТ, компания-разработчик РОФАР, входит в "Ростех") *Владимир Михеев*."
где он (Михеев) учился? в сети есть дом. адрес (адреса), телефоны,  регистрация автомобилей, образования - нет!
гонит такую пургу иногда, что закрадывается мысль про МГИМО?




> Т-50-5Р:


бардак в Канске...

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-3 - 24.12.2015 перелетел в Жуковский для перемонтажа изд. 101КС-В.
Т-50-4 - разрушился кронштейн проставки между правыми воздухозаборником и двигателем.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-1 - выполнены частотные испытания, ведётся доработка.
Т-50-5Р - выполнены ЧИ, ведётся устранение выявленных дефектов.
Новые сроки производства.
Т-50-6-2 - передача на ЛИС после сборки самолёта после нанесения РПП - 01.02.2016, ЧИ (в т.ч. с вооружением) - 26.02.-12.03., первый полёт - 26.03., сдача - 04.04.2016.
Т-50-8 - передача на ЛИС 30.01.2016, нанесение РПП - 26.02.-15.03, перекомпоновка кабины - 14.04.-04.05, ЧИ - 15-23.05., первый полёт - 29.05., сдача - 05.06.2016.
Т-50-9 - стыковка на ОЧК 15.03.2016, передача на ЛИС 30.04, сдача - 31.08.2016.
Т-50-10 - стыковка фюзеляжа 01.03., стыковка ОЧК 20.04. передача на ЛИС 30.06., сдача - 30.10.2016.
Т-50-11 - стыковка фюзеляжа 30.05., стыковка ОЧК 30.07., передача на ЛИС 30.09., сдача - 30.01.2017.

----------


## berkut

Мда, то-есть обещанных Т-50 в 2015г даже не ждать в 2016 уж не говоря там о С-1 итд. 4+ месяца на ЛИС/нанесения РПП для -9/-10/-11 а -8/6-2 так вообще больше пол года.

----------


## KURYER

Комментарий к фото: Ушёл на базу.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-3 - выполнены доработки по блоку управления двигателями
Т-50-4 - выполнены доработки по системе кондиционирования воздуха и перепрошита ИУС
Принято решение об отказе от постройки "повторной статики" Т-50-12 и о производстве в 2017 2-х самолётов в лице Т-50-11.

----------


## stream

Новости авиастроения. Воздушно-космические силы России готовятся принимать Т-50 (ПАК ФА) - новейший многоцелевой истребитель пятого поколения - FEA.RU | CompMechLab - Расчеты прочности, CAD/FEA/CFD/CAE Технологии, КЭ механика

----------


## stream

Генконструктор НПО "Сатурн" Юрий Шмотин: "Двигатель второго этапа подарит самолету ПАК ФА (Т-50) пятого поколения новую жизнь" - FEA.RU | CompMechLab - Расчеты прочности, CAD/FEA/CFD/CAE Технологии, КЭ механика

----------


## Avia M

> Генконструктор НПО "Сатурн" Юрий Шмотин: "Двигатель второго этапа подарит самолету ПАК ФА (Т-50) пятого поколения новую жизнь" - FEA.RU | CompMechLab - Расчеты прочности, CAD/FEA/CFD/CAE Технологии, КЭ механика


Апрель 2013, по ссылке присутствует и апрель 2011... :Smile: 
http://www.aex.ru/news/2015/2/18/130666/

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-1 - на замене правого двигателя из-за забоин на лопатках.
Т-50-5 - на доработках по герметизации топливной системы.

----------


## otto1939



----------


## Азохен Вэй

Налёт на 1 февраля:
Т-50-1 - 274 часа, 227 посадок.
Т-50-2 - 244 часа, 241 посадка.
Т-50-3 - 340 часов, 175 посадок.
Т-50-4 - 225 часов, 152 посадки.
Т-50-5Р (после ремонта) - 19 часов, 12 посадок.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-4 - ремонт воздухозаборников, замена передней части фонаря после его растрескивания.
Т-50-5Р - 22.02. перелетел в Ахтубинск.

----------


## ОБУ

А литер "Р" у пятерки что означает?

----------


## Fencer

> А литер "Р" у пятерки что означает?


Вроде "Реинкарнация"...

----------


## Panda-9

> Вроде "Реинкарнация"...


У меня с самого начала связалось со словом "ремонт".

----------


## KURYER

ОКБ Сухого в 2016 начнёт внедрить новую вычислительную систему на ПАК ФА



> ОКБ Сухого разработало информационно-управляющую систему нового поколения для перспективного истребителя ПАК ФА (также известен как Т-50) и беспилотников, внедрять ее планируется с 2016-2017 года.

----------


## Avia M

Основные усилия предприятий ВПК, связанных с созданием истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, ПАК ФА), сейчас сосредоточены на изготовлении нового штатного двигателя для истребителя...
Дмитрий Рогозин: Идет работа над созданием двигателя для истребителя Т-50 - AEX.RU

----------


## melman31

Кто-нибудь что-то об этом знает ? 

Дисплеи для ПАК ФА.
Белорусы поучаствовали и в становлении новейшего российского сверхманевренного малозаметного российского истребителя пятого поколения. Цветные дисплеи, которые установлены в кабине Т-50, выпускаются на витебском предприятии ОАО «КБ «Дисплей», об этом пишет журнал ВПК. Белорусские приборы отличаются хорошим соотношением "цена - качество", надежностью, и они хорошо выдерживают возникающие во время полета нагрузки.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Кто-нибудь что-то об этом знает ? 
> 
> Дисплеи для ПАК ФА.
> Белорусы поучаствовали и в становлении новейшего российского сверхманевренного малозаметного российского истребителя пятого поколения. Цветные дисплеи, которые установлены в кабине Т-50, выпускаются на витебском предприятии ОАО «КБ «Дисплей», об этом пишет журнал ВПК. Белорусские приборы отличаются хорошим соотношением "цена - качество", надежностью, и они хорошо выдерживают возникающие во время полета нагрузки.


Фигня. На Т-50 стоят Раменские МФИ-50, внешне и по основным параметрам аналогичен МФИ-35 от Су-35С (если честно, то разницы между ними так и не нашел). Белорусские ставят на Су-34 (Горизонтовский МФИ-66)

----------


## flateric

> Фигня. На Т-50 стоят Раменские МФИ-50, внешне и по основным параметрам аналогичен МФИ-35 от Су-35С (если честно, то разницы между ними так и не нашел). Белорусские ставят на Су-34 (Горизонтовский МФИ-66)


От белорусов на Т-50 стоит УД-400.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> От белорусов на Т-50 стоит УД-400.


это он установлен на пульте управления ИЛС? Других вариантов не вижу.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-2 - на доработках топливной системы.
Т-50-6-2 - завершены ЧИ по графику, ведётся отработка систем.
Т-50-8 - установлены кили, приступили к нанесению РПП.

----------


## KURYER

В ЛИИ ждут новый двигатель для истребителя Т-50



> По словам генерального конструктора - директора двигателестроительного ОКБ им. А.Люльки (филиал Уфимского моторостроительного завода) Евгения Марчукова, первый полет Т-50 (Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации) с «двигателем второго этапа» состоится в конце 2017 г., либо в начале 2018 г., при этом машина Т-50 будет задействована в качестве летающей лаборатории.
> По словам Е.Марчукова, прототип «двигателя второго этапа» для Т-50 находится в производстве, а на стенде испытывается внутренний контур этого перспективного ТРДДФ. Наземные испытателя двигателя-демонстратора начнутся летом нынешнего года. По своим характеристикам «изделие 30» будет превосходить установленный сейчас на Т-50 двигатель «изделие 117» (АЛ-41Ф1) на 15-20%. Характеристики силовой установки повышены за счет резкого улучшения параметров рабочего цикла, КПД агрегатов, новых конструкционных материалов, значительно уменьшен удельный расход топлива (не только на крейсерском режиме, но и в режиме форсажа) и др.
> По словам разработчиков, количество деталей в компрессоре высокого давления (КВД) «изделия 30» сократили практически вдвое по сравнению с компрессором двигателя предыдущего этапа (АЛ-41Ф1), при этом обеспечили значительное увеличение работы на одну ступень. Стоимость изготовления такого компрессора не будет превышать стоимость изготовления КВД двигателя четвертого поколения (АЛ-41Ф1) при условии применения новых материалов и технологий. В новом двигателе для Т-50 (ПАК ФА) применяются композиционные материалы, которые построены не только на полимерной матрице для холодной части, а также детали, созданные из высокотемпературных композиций.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Новый график для Т-50-10:
Стыковка фюзеляжа - 01.04.
Стыковка ОЧК - 01.06.
Передача на ЛИС - 01.08.
Нанесение РПП - 15.09. - 05.11.
Первый полёт - 20.11.
Сдача - 01.12.

----------


## flateric

> это он установлен на пульте управления ИЛС? Других вариантов не вижу.


ну почему же...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ну почему же...


тогда какой? Все остальные ЖК давно известны, три РПКБшных (два основных МФИ + пульт индикатор) и один ТЕМПовский (резервный)

----------


## flateric

> тогда какой? Все остальные ЖК давно известны, три РПКБшных (два основных МФИ + пульт индикатор) и один ТЕМПовский (резервный)


ну вообще-то правая консоль панели управления еще есть

----------


## Polikarpoff

> ну вообще-то правая консоль панели управления еще есть


на ней вот этот самый раменский пульт-индикатор:

----------


## flateric

стенд КБ Дисплей, МАКС 2013



для МФПИ на правой консоли он, конечно, маловат, поэтому думаю, что вот он на передней панели

----------


## Polikarpoff

> стенд КБ Дисплей, МАКС 2013


ну вот отсюда как раз единственное предположение, что он установлен в пульте управления ИЛСа.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> для МФПИ на правой консоли он, конечно, маловат, поэтому думаю, что вот он на передней панели


это ТЕМПовская Интегрированная система резервных приборов, ИСРП-50

----------


## flateric

> это ТЕМПовская Интегрированная система резервных приборов, ИСРП-50


а с каких пор Темп сам делает дисплеи?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> а с каких пор Темп сам делает дисплеи?


матрица теоретически может быть чья угодно, равно как и другие комплектующие прибора
----
УД-400 точно не лезет, внешние габариты ИСРП - 105х105 мм, а у УД - 114х72

----------


## flateric

> матрица теоретически может быть чья угодно, равно как и другие комплектующие прибора
> ----
> УД-400 точно не лезет, внешние габариты ИСРП - 105х105 мм, а у УД - 114х72


да, вы были правы, не лезет, и УД-400 точно не квадратный

----------


## KURYER

От соседей пришло:



> был замечен в ЛИИ. Из того что видел: по бомбе под воздухозаборниками, и по две на раздвоенных держателях под крылом. Фото - нет.

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Т-50-6-2 - начата отработка двигателей, 10-12 апреля - частотные испытания с новой версией КСУ, первый полёт по графику - 23.04.
Т-50-8 - идёт нанесение РПП, окончание по графику - 28.04.
Т-50-9 - выполнено накрытие композитными панелями СЧФ, стыковка ОЧК до 20.04.
Т-50-10 - выполнена стыковка фюзеляжа.
Т-50-11 - выполнена стыковка центроплана.
Принято решение о "серийном лице" Т-50 - комплекс бортового оборудования как у Т-50-9, планер как у Т-50-11.

----------


## wizarden

> планер как у Т-50-11.


Странно, самолёт с таким планером ещё не летал ни разу, а уже принято решение использовать его в серии.

----------


## berkut

> От соседей пришло:


А вот и фото чуда. :)



✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## airwolf

> От соседей пришло:


Фото есть ;) 
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## LansE293

> А вот и фото чуда. :)


Почему у него ПВД? Вроде уже изжили:)

----------


## AC

> Почему у него ПВД? Вроде уже изжили:)


Потому что испытания:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

...а так можно и без такого ПВД:
http://russianplanes.net/id186775

----------


## KURYER

Посещение Президентом Республики Татарстан Р.Н. Миннихановым Опытно-конструкторского бюро им. П.О. Сухого. фото Александр Ерашов
 


А номерок у этого изделия есть?

----------


## berkut

Это Т-50-7.

----------


## Avia M

Подвижная часть фонаря усиленная?... (051. 053) Временные трудности или экономия.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Посещение Президентом Республики Татарстан Р.Н. Миннихановым Опытно-конструкторского бюро им. П.О. Сухого.


A  что, Т-50-7 строится в Москве в ОКБ Сухого? Похоже, я что-то  пропустил :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## PPV

> A  что, Т-50-7 строится в Москве в ОКБ Сухого? Похоже, я что-то  пропустил


Нет, построили его в Комсомольске. В Москве его ломают...

----------


## GThomson

> Нет, построили его в Комсомольске. В Москве его ломают...


эка его ободрали. а привезли таким красивеньким:

----------


## Rus_Knights

А точно Т-50-7, Разве не Т-50-6-1?

----------


## KURYER

> А точно Т-50-7, Разве не Т-50-6-1?


Т-50-7 (Т-50-6-1) ИСТОЧНИК и Т-50-12 статика.

----------


## berkut

В теме уже было описано что Т-50-6-1 стал Т-50-7 и что хоть Т-50-12 планировался как статика, теперь это не план. -12 будет лётный.

----------


## Avia M

«Истребитель проходит очередной этап летных испытаний, их цель - подтверждение аэродинамических качеств самолета в разных режимах пилотирования, - рассказал эксперт в области авиации Андрей Фролов. - Истребитель может нести ракеты и бомбы во внутренних отсеках, что обеспечивает технологию малозаметности. Но у него есть возможность размещения дополнительного вооружения и на внешних подвесках. Это могут быть как высокоточные крылатые ракеты «воздухвоздух», «воздухземля», «воздухкорабль», так и корректируемые авиабомбы. Причем как предыдущих, так и будущих поколений».

Генеральный директор корпорации «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» Борис Обносов говорит, что истребитель Т-50 получит к 2017 году шесть принципиально новых ракет, к 2020 году - еще шесть. Четыре образца ракет внутрифюзеляжного размещения уже созданы и проходят испытания. «Оружие испытывается на других самолетах, и только те виды, которые будут находиться внутри фюзеляжа самолета Т-50, испытываются непосредственно на нем, - говорит Обносов. - Например, противорадиолокационная ракета Х-58УШК».
http://www.fair.ru/smi-t50-smozhet-v...1809574842.htm

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Первый полёт Т-50-6-2 назначен на завтра.

----------


## PPV

> Первый полёт Т-50-6-2 назначен на завтра.


Я так понимаю, что командиром корабля на этот раз назначен Азохен Вэй...

----------


## berkut

PPV, я Ваз уважаю но зачем "тошнит" всё время к отношению к Азохен Вэй? Многие интересуются программой Т-50 и как Вы видите многие оставляют "Like". Если информация про завтрашний полёт не правильная, поправьте. Если не можете, то зачем комментировать так? Просто выглядит что у Вас в каждой бочке затычка.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> PPV, я Ваз уважаю но зачем "тошнит" всё время к отношению к Азохен Вэй? Многие интересуются программой Т-50 и как Вы видите многие оставляют "Like". Если информация про завтрашний полёт не правильная, поправьте. Если не можете, то зачем комментировать так? Просто выглядит что у Вас в каждой бочке затычка.


Видите ли, от этого персонажа тошнит не только PPV. И не только тех, кто работает на данной теме.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

а что вас не устраивает????

----------


## KURYER

О современной концепции воздушного боя, высшем пилотаже и главном для летчика рассказывает Сергей Богдан, заслуженный летчик-испытатель, герой России, замначальника летной службы ЛИиДБ ОАО "ОКБ Сухого". Летчик-ас, впервые поднявший в небо "Су-35" и "Т-50" ПАК ФА, делится своим мнением об особенностях самолета пятого поколения "Т-50" ПАК ФА.
Продолжение интервью в ИСТОЧНИКЕ

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> а что вас не устраивает????


Не устраивает то, что соответствующие службы до сих пор не взяли данный персонаж за одно место.

----------


## FlankeRMan69

да вы за себя беспокойтесь,прежде всего,не надо смотреть за другими

----------


## PPV

> PPV, я Ваз уважаю но зачем "тошнит" всё время к отношению к Азохен Вэй? Многие интересуются программой Т-50 и как Вы видите многие оставляют "Like". Если информация про завтрашний полёт не правильная, поправьте. Если не можете, то зачем комментировать так? Просто выглядит что у Вас в каждой бочке затычка.


В принципе, мог бы и промолчать, тем более, что полета не было, но из уважения к Вам попытаюсь еще раз внятно сформулировать свою мысль. 
Своими репликами я лишь выражаю свое личное, резко отрицательное отношение к тому, чем занимается на данном форуме господин «Азохен Вэй», и ничего более. Сразу оговорюсь, что не собираюсь в очередной раз разводить здесь дискуссию на тему о том, «что можно, и чего нельзя», а просто пытаюсь ответить на Ваш вопрос. Дискуссию считаю излишней, поскольку уже убедился, что заниматься такими вещами на публичном форуме дело сугубо бесполезное. Переубедить любителей, вооруженных «железобетонными» аргументами: «об этом теперь все знают», «я читал об этом в Интернете» и «в наше время это уже не является тайной», практически невозможно, даже со ссылками на действующие документы, регламентирующие эту сторону дела.  Однако, я по прежнему не могу понять, как взрослый человек, работающий не режимном предприятии, может в здравом уме выкладывать в свободном доступе любые  сведения, которые становятся ему известны по роду его деятельности. Даже негрифованные. Сведения, которые в той или иной степени раскрывают подробности производства, испытаний и эксплуатации новой военной техники; сведения, раскрывающие планы поставок этой техники в войска, подробности ее освоения, степень боеготовности частей и оснащения их новыми видами вооружения; сведения о поставках техники военного назначения на экспорт. И то, что господин «Азохен Вэй», несмотря ни на что, продолжает с упорством, достойным лучшего применения, выкладывать здесь все новые и новые порции подобной информации, свидетельствует либо о его недомыслии, либо о крайней степени его инфантилизма. Других причин такого поведения я найти просто не могу.
Возвращаясь конкретно к вашему вопросу, должен согласиться, количество "Like" это исключительно сильный довод. Однако на мой взгляд, в принципе неэтично заранее во всеуслышание объявлять о подобных вещах, даже если ты и стал обладателем такого сокровенного знания. В жизни вообще много случайностей,  которые могут привести к срыву планов, в авиации все это проявляется с особой силой, поэтому все, причастные, и прежде всего сами летчики, всегда чуть-чуть суеверны, и не склонны к обсуждению подобных вещей. И именно поэтому о подобном стараются никогда заранее не объявлять даже официальные лица. В этой ситуации крайнее высказывание «Азохен Вэя» - это просто еще один пример крайнего инфантилизма, желание громко объявить на весь свет о том, что лично я знаю нечто такое, чего не знает никто. Это сродни тому, как если бы кто-нибудь из инженеров КБ-1, возглавляемого С.П. Королевым, в ночь накануне старта Гагарина, прорвался бы на всесоюзное радио, и вырвав микрофон у ведущего, задыхаясь, выкрикнул бы в эфир: «На связи Азохен Вэй! Завтра мы летим в космос!»…

----------


## PPV

> да вы за себя беспокойтесь,прежде всего,не надо смотреть за другими


Похоже, что вежливость явно не ваша сильная сторона. 
По этому поводу есть хорошая фраза: "Не учите меня, как мне жить, и я не буду указывать, куда вам идти..."

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Ну может быть я и не столь вежлив(хотя не оскорблял никого,и не учил жить).Вот только проблема в том,что жить то учите вы здесь,ну и в итоге подумайте над второй частью своего высказывания.Думаю мы поняли тут все друг друга,предлагаю прекратить этот диалог,извиняюсь если не так сказал,что-либо.С уважением.

----------


## alexdem81

Раз  не  взяли,  то,  видимо, так  и  должно быть.

----------


## KURYER

Безотносительно уважаемых форумчан!! 
Предлагаю взглянуть на несостоявшуюся сенсацию (первый полёт Т-50-6-2) под другим углом. Сегодня состоялся первый полёт японского ПАК ФА ;-))) Х-2 (прототип истребителя 5-го поколения). Весь Интернет завален официальными или неофициальными сведениями, фотографиями (споттеров и официальными)-в воздухе, на земле, при взлёте...т.д. + видео (в любом качестве). 
У нас же пресс-служба  ОАК,  Сухого и КнААЗа старается хранить молчание. 
Давайте вспомним первый полёт Т-50-5Р после восстановления. Через два дня после полёта местное издание выкладывает фото и в Интернете начинается взрыв. Иностранные "эксперты" печатают "новости", а у нас тишина.
 А между тем в мире интерес к нашей авиации сумасшедший, особенно сейчас на волне Сирии.
Мир (к сожалению или к счастью) основательно скатился в информационное пространство, в котором к сожалению ведутся войны, которые больно бьют по имиджу нашей страны. 
Приведу пример. Вчера в сети выложили фотографии модернизации МиГ-31 на заводе "Сокол". Замечательно. Часа не прошло начался западный наброс (английский язык и куча читателей): а из чего этот типа "самолёт" сделан, где у него композиты как у F-35...Единицы начинают слабо сопротивляться: мол самолёт то прошлого века, скорости то не под стать F-35 ну и т.д....Большинство голоса единиц или не слышало или не поверило. Потоптали МиГ-31 основательно. Это авиационный пример. Что творится на бытовом уровне даже говорить не хочется. 
Опять приведу пример. Начинаем сборку Ил-112В. Интерес дикий. Профильные авиационные издания (западные) просят дайте фото. Не надо фото самолёта, просто куска только что собранной обшивки. Опять тишина на всех уровнях: ОАК, ВАСО, Авиастар...Соответственно и у них в прессе тишина. Поползли слухи, активно подогреваемые...мол без Антонова Россия...
Я благодарен форумчанам, (PPV,lindr,Fencer,APKAН и всем) кто по крупицам собирал, а сейчас бескорыстно делится всем этим богатством сведений об авиаистории. Но кроме истории есть ещё настоящее и будущее. Мир меняется и необходимо меняться вместе с ним.

----------


## OKA

> В принципе, мог бы и промолчать..
> 
> «На связи Азохен Вэй! Завтра мы летим в космос!»…


Дык летим?  :Biggrin: 

Т-50

----------


## PPV

> Дык летим? 
> 
> Т-50


А вот сегодня можно: Машина выполнила первый полет!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

А как насчет фотографии?  :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## KURYER

Местное издание опубликовало новость о первом полёте Т-50-6-2 + фото (подозрительно похожее на 5Р):


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Jean-Philippe

T-50-5P...  :Frown: 

俄罗斯被烧坏的五代战机T-50修好又能飞了_军事图库_中华网

The PAK-FA News, Pics & Debate Thread XXV - Page 41

----------


## Азохен Вэй

Первый полёт 6-2 был перенесён из-за проблем с установкой капотов двигателей и из-за несанкционированного срабатывания системы пожаротушения, а также из-за проблем с некоторыми рулевыми приводами и более мелкими отказами. На базек ЛИиДБ в Жуковском 5-10 мая будут проведены частотные  испытания с доработанными килями, 12 мая по плану - второй полёт, 20 мая - сдача ОКБ.
Т-50-8 - завершено нанесение РПП, ведётся окончательная покраска, частотные испытания по графику - 19-27 мая, первый полёт - 20 июня.
Т-50-9 - выполнена стыковка ОЧК, передача на ЛИС по графику 01.06.2016, нанесение РПП - 20.07.-30.08., первый полёт - 10.09.

----------


## GThomson

> Первый полёт 6-2 был перенесён из-за проблем с установкой капотов двигателей и из-за несанкционированного срабатывания системы пожаротушения...


после срабатывания ППС меняют двигатель...

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Поэтому мы должны быть терпеливы...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В Научно-исследовательском институте технического стекла (НИТС) разработаны новые технологии изготовления остекления кабин военных и гражданских самолетов из силикатного стекла:


Заготовки лобового стекла Т-50 в кассете для упрочнения:


Комплект остекления самолета Т-50 - лобовой козырек и откидная часть:

Крепче стали: как создавалась инновационная технология по остеклению самолетов Т-50.

----------


## tsoober

Для всех ценителей свежее фото!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Вложение 71424
> Для всех ценителей свежее фото!


Красота!

----------


## Mister Z

ДжЫзусЪ КрайстЪ!  :Eek:  На форуме Key Publishing в вышеупомянутой ветке по ПАК-ФА уже вот чего наваяли:

И чей-то комментарий:
"Whatever about the article the pic is sexy...

Edit...ehh I meant the camo scheme on the aircraft not the rather under dressed fella from 300."
("Плевать, чтó там написано в статье, зато картинка сексуальная!
Правка: Эээ... я о камуфляже самолёта, а не о слегка неодетом чуваке из "Трёхсот спартанцев".")  :Biggrin:

----------


## berkut



----------


## tsoober

Новые фото!Красавец!

----------


## otto1939

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## LansE293

Что за ракета на внешней подвеске?

----------


## bakulinks77

> Что за ракета на внешней подвеске?


Судя по решетчатым рулям Р-77.

----------


## berkut

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## LansE293

> *В промышленности сообщили о готовности нового двигателя для истребителя ПАК ФА*
> 
> Готов двигатель второго этапа для истребителя Т-50 (ПАК ФА). Об этом сообщил ТАСС гендиректор Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода Александр Пекарш.
> 
> «Двигатель второй очереди готов, работает. Испытания идут по плану», — сказал Пекарш.
> 
> В данный момент самолеты Т-50, проходящие испытания, летают на промежуточном двигателе АЛ-41Ф1 («изделие 117»), созданном в рамках ОКР «Демон» и сходном по конструкции с двигателем истребителя Су-35С.
> 
> Однако серийные поставки Т-50 должны начаться уже с новым двигателем второго этапа, который именовался в открытых источниках «изделие 30». В сравнении с АЛ-41Ф1, у двигателя должна быть увеличена тяга (до 17,5-19,5 тонн), повышена топливная эффективность и снижена стоимость жизненного цикла.
> ...


https://lenta.ru/news/2016/09/02/second/
Добрая весть... А раньше писали, что ПАК-ФА пойдет в серию с двигателем первого этапа, фактически аналогичного двигателю СУ-35С.

----------


## LansE293

> Входящая в Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию компания «Сухой» продолжает испытания перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) Т-50, к ним подключаются все новые и новые опытные машины. В ближайшем будущем истребители пятого поколения начнут поступать на вооружение Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России. Вместе с тем уже ведутся работы над боевыми самолетами шестого поколения, способными решать боевые задачи как с пилотом, так и самостоятельно.
> 
> На сегодняшний день построено семь опытных образцов Т-50 первого этапа, участвующих в летных и наземных испытаниях. Работы по второму предварительному этапу (ПИ-2) и ГСИ-1 выполнены в объеме, запланированном на 2015 год. Одним из основных вопросов, который сейчас решают испытатели, это оснащение самолетов современным вооружением, в частности ракетами, и их испытаниями с самолетом-носителем.
> 
> Ключевым вопросом при создании нового самолета стала именно разработка нового комплекса оборудования и вооружения, который должен обеспечить качественное превосходство новой машины. При этом надо не просто создать несколько новых ракет, нужен целый комплекс средств, которые должны быть готовы к принятию на вооружение одновременно с окончанием испытаний самого истребителя.
> 
> Над новыми ракетами, которые будут использоваться на Т-50, трудится сразу несколько предприятий оборонно-промышленного комплекса страны. Сами новые ракеты должны отличаться от предыдущего поколения повышенной дальностью, высокой маневренностью, всепогодностью, улучшенными средствами самонаведения. Кроме того, они должны стартовать не с внешней подвески, как у нынешних самолетов, а из внутренних отсеков. Это повлекло за собой ряд серьезных изменений.
> 
> *«Т-50 получит к 2017 году шесть принципиально новых ракет, к 2020 году – еще шесть. Четыре образца ракет внутрифюзеляжного размещения уже созданы и проходят испытания», – заявил недавно генеральный директор корпорации «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» (КТРВ) Борис Обносов. Также Т-50 должен получить три типа новых ракет класса «воздух–воздух»: РВВ-МД (малой дальности), СД (средней дальности) и БД (большой дальности). Разработчиком новых ракет стало государственное машиностроительное КБ «Вымпел». Всего Т-50 получит более 10 новых образцов авиационного вооружения.*
> ...


Суперракеты для Т-50 уже "на подлете" / Реалии / Независимая газета

----------


## KURYER

Минобороны намерено заключить контракт на поставку Т-50 для ВКС в этом году



> Контракт на поставку в Военно-космические силы России первой партии истребителей пятого поколения Т-50 будет заключен в этом году, сообщил RNS замглавы Минобороны Юрий Борисов в кулуарах форума «Армия-2016».
> «Все будет в этом году», — сказал он.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

Концерн «Радиоэлектронные технологии» (КРЭТ, входит в «Ростех») разработал для истребителя 5-го поколения Т-50 станцию радиоэлектронной борьбы (РЭБ) «Гималаи», сообщили RNS в концерне.

«Новейший комплекс радиоэлектронной борьбы "Гималаи", созданный специально для самолета пятого поколения», — сообщил советник первого заместителя генерального директора КРЭТ Владимир Михеев.

Он отметил, что КРЭТ также оборудует Т-50 авионикой и многофункциональной радиоэлектронной системой с активными фазированными антенными решетками (АФАР). Истребитель также оснащается модернизированной бесплатформенной инерциальной системой БИНС-СП2М. «Она способна обрабатывать курсовую информацию без использования систем спутниковой навигации в случае радиоэлектронного противодействия противника или недоступности сигналов спутников», — сказал Михеев. Истребитель Т-50 оснастят новой станцией РЭБ и курсовой системой, работающей без ГЛОНАСС - AEX.RU

----------


## KURYER

Журнал "Горизонты" 3-16



> Параллельно с отработкой пушки специ-алисты ОКБ Сухого испытывают на стендах в Фаустово и ряд других систем вооружений Т-50, а также его систему жизнеобеспечения. В дальнейшем испытатели будут отлаживать работу всех этих систем и агрегатов уже на натурной «пятидесятке» — Т-50-*КНС*.


Т-50-КНС (??)
И ещё



> Пушка 9-А1-4071К имеет темп стрельбы 1500–1800 выстрелов в минуту, а начальная скорость снаряда 860 метров в секунду. Масса оружия составляет всего 50 килограммов при массе патрона 832 грамма и снаряда 390 граммов. Боекомплект-150 выстрелов.

----------


## berkut

Т-50-КНС.

----------


## KURYER

*berkut*, спасибо! А это Т-50-??

----------


## Polikarpoff

Объединенная авиастроительная компания опубликовала на своем канале в YouTube кадры наземных испытаний авиационной пушки 9А1-4071К, устанавливаемой на истребители пятого поколения Т-50.

На записи видно, как пушку помещают на испытательный стенд (макет передней части фюзеляжа самолета Т-50) загружают боеприпасы, а потом отстреливают очередь. Съемка велась на территории Государственного казенного научно-испытательного полигона авиационных систем (ГКНИПАС) в районе подмосковного Фаустово.

30-миллиметровая автоматическая пушка 9А1-4071К разработана в тульском КБ приборостроения и представляет собой модернизированный вариант серийной авиапушки пушки ГШ-30-1 (9А-4071К). Этими пушками оснащены истребители семейства Су-27 (Су-30, Су-33, Су-35) и МиГ-29 (МиГ-35), а также фронтовые бомбардировщики Су-34, созданные на базе Су-27.
https://lenta.ru/news/2016/09/16/pakfa_gun/

----------


## berkut

> *berkut*, спасибо! А это Т-50-??


Ну толком написано на фото и на бортах. ;) Т-50-5 и Т-50-6-2. Причём именно Т-50-5 а не Т-50-5Р.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Объединенная авиастроительная компания опубликовала на своем канале в YouTube кадры наземных испытаний авиационной пушки 9А1-4071К, устанавливаемой на истребители пятого поколения Т-50.


Авиационная пушка 9А1-4071К, ГКНИПАС, Фаустово:
 
Авиационное вооружение

----------


## OKA

Продолжение про пушку : 



Супер-пушка: в подмосковном Фаустово отрабатываются новые системы вооружения для Т-50: uacrussia

----------


## KURYER

Изготовлены первые партии снарядов для истребителя ПАК ФА



> Первую партию боеприпасов для российского истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (проект ПАК ФА) подготовили к испытаниям, сообщил гендиректор концерна «Техмаш» (разработчик снарядов) Сергей Русаков. 
> «В текущем году для испытаний 30-миллиметровых пушечных вооружений в составе ПАК ФА изготовлена партия боеприпасов для ОКБ Сухого», - сказал Русаков.
> По его словам, рассматривается возможность оснащения истребителей пятого поколения осколочно-фугасными зажигательными авиабомбами ОФЗАБ-500 и объемно-детонирующими авиабомбами ОДАБ-500ПМВ.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Испытания ПАК ФА с двигателем второго этапа начнутся в конце 2017 года



> Российский истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) приступит к испытаниям с двигателем второго этапа в последнем квартале 2017 года, сообщил гендиректор Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации (ОДК) Александр Артюхов.
> Двигатель для ПАК ФА должен в четвертом квартале 2017 года приступить к испытаниям в составе комплекса. Остальные работы по двигателю ПАК ФА будут развернуты в период с 2018 по 2020 год с прохождением госиспытаний в 2020 году", - сказал он.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## KURYER

Минобороны может пересмотреть планы по закупке истребителя Т-50



> Планы закупки истребителей 5-го поколения Т-50 могут быть пересмотрены в связи с сокращением военного бюджета, сообщил в четверг в Рыбинске (Ярославская область) заместитель министра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов.
> — У нас есть Су-35. У него очень хорошие возможности, которые долгое время будут востребованы. Не всё выжато из этой машины. Мы будем продолжать испытания Т-50. Не исключаю, что могут быть пересмотрены первоначальные планы его закупки, — сказал Борисов.
> *Борисов сообщил, что к испытаниям Т-50 присоединился опытный самолёт. В настоящее время проходят комплексные лётные испытания с авиационными средствами поражения.*


"Опытный самолёт" это теперь 056 так называется?

----------


## L39aero

Ну а кто еще?)а вот пересмотры подтверждают тему,что не хотят его брать с движками первого этапа!а жаль!!

----------


## LansE293

АФАР L-диапазона в передней кромке крыла




> III Всероссийская конференция «Радиолокация и радиосвязь» – ИРЭ РАН, 26-30 октября 2009 г.
> 
> БОРТОВАЯ ЛИНЕЙНАЯ АФАР ДЕЦИМЕТРОВОГО
> ДИАПАЗОНА
> А. И. Синани, П.А. Агеев, Г.Ф. Мосейчук, Т.А. Ломовская, И.А. Балина, И.В. Голиков.
> Все ОАО «Научно-исследовательский институт приборостроения имени В.В.
> Тихомирова»
> Настоящий доклад посвящен результатам разработки АФАР дециметрового диапазона длин волн с
> электронным управлением лучом, размещаемой в отклоняемом носке крыла истребителя. Приведены
> ...


http://jre.cplire.ru/jre/library/3co...files/a005.pdf

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

-------051
052
-------054

Е.Волков, авг. 2013 г.

----------


## GThomson

> АФАР L-диапазона в передней кромке крыла
> ...
> http://jre.cplire.ru/jre/library/3co...files/a005.pdf


Михеев аж из штанов выпрыгивал - какое достижение!
а, на деле, не смогли пристроить вибратор запросчика в антенну БРЛС, такой геморрой городить.
так и своего, недоидентифицированного, сшибить недолго...

----------


## KURYER

Специально для *LansE293*:
Вооружен и очень опасен:новые виды авиационных средств поражения для Т-50 и перспективных комплексов



> Компания «Сухой» продолжает испытания перспективного авиационного комплекса фронтовой авиации Т-50, к ним подключаются все новые и новые опытные машины. В будущем году истребители пятого поколения начнут поступать на вооружение в Военно-космические силы России. Одним из ключевых элементов комплекса Т-50 являются его системы вооружения.
> Над новыми авиационными средствами поражения (АСП), которые будут использоваться на Т-50, трудится большая кооперация предприятий оборонно-промышленного комплекса страны. Эти вооружения также уже проходят испытания совместно с истребителем пятого поколения. Причем, разработчики авиационных средств поражения не стоят на месте. Они уже задумываются о вооружениях для летательных аппаратов следующего шестого поколения.
> «Уже с 2017 года Т-50 будут поступать к нам на вооружение. Все идет по плану – никаких отставаний и изменений, мы даже немножко вышли вперед», – отметил главнокомандующий ВКС России генерал-полковник Виктор Бондарев на авиашоу «Авиамикс», проходящем на полигоне Чауда. Главком отметил, что Воздушно-космические силы России по праву гордятся этим новым самолетом. «Машина на самом деле прекрасная – по пилотажным, навигационным и другим характеристикам. Она обнаруживает другие самолеты на очень большом удалении, ей нет в этом равных. Нам есть чем гордиться, и мы рады, что такая машина к нам придет», – подчеркнул Бондарев.


Статья большая, продолжение в ИСТОЧНИКЕ

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Т-50-5Р*, бортовой «055 синий», 2015 г.:

Фото: Макс Скрябин.

*Т-50-5Р*, бортовой «055 синий», июль 2016 г.:

Фото: Вадим Савицкий.

----------


## Dik_A

Подняли восьмерку!

----------


## LansE293

Молния по поводу запуска "Изделия 30" :Smile:

----------


## KURYER

Какой-то Руслан чего то привёз с Дальнего Востока?? Пора уже КНААЗ готовить к прибытию коллег из Поднебесной:

----------


## forcekons

> Какой-то Руслан чего то привёз с Дальнего Востока?? Пора уже КНААЗ готовить к прибытию коллег из Поднебесной:


Восьмерочку....   наверное :Biggrin:

----------


## KURYER

Ув. *Nasok* сообщает:



> ПАКФА, Сухой Т-50. По слухам очередной образец в ЛИИ. Возможно будет нести номер «058»

----------


## Avia M

> Ув. *Nasok* сообщает:


По иным слухам, наоборот, все образцы из ЛИИ... Причина понятна. :Confused:

----------


## Dik_A

Скажем так не все образцы! А так с открытием аэропорта.....

----------


## seDAN

Ну вообще - все образцы. И восьмёрка само собой со временем в степи улетит, да так, что дай бог споттерам поймать.

----------


## Dik_A

Со временем да , улетит!

----------


## KURYER

Пресс-служба КнААЗа любезно поделилась фото Т-50 (ПАК ФА). Т-50-8:

 

 

 

 

ИСТОЧНИК

PS. Судя по имеющимся сведениям снимки выложены ровно через месяц после первого полёта.

----------


## Panda-9

> Пресс-служба КнААЗа любезно поделилась фото Т-50 (ПАК ФА). Т-50-8:


Несинхронное движение створок ООШ?

----------


## L39aero

Интересно следующее,движки не новые,судя по черному(скажем так)соплу внутри и отсутствию там керамики интересный аппарат получается,первый полет,а на нем нет ровным счетом ничего,еще и пвд прилеплен в носу,что косвенно может указывать на отсутствие комплекта брэо

----------


## Mister Z

Посадочно-рулёжная фара теперь светодиодная?
И что за фиговину приделали возле заправочной штанги (светлая трапециевидная накладка)?

----------


## berkut

> Интересно следующее,движки не новые,судя по черному(скажем так)соплу внутри и отсутствию там керамики...


Нонсенс. Вот как Т-50-1 выгледил после первого полёта;



Быстро "устают", не знак что движки не новые.




> Посадочно-рулёжная фара теперь светодиодная?
> И что за фиговину приделали возле заправочной штанги (светлая трапециевидная накладка)?


Да, диоды были начиная с Т-50-6-2, первый второго этапа. А возле штанги это просто дверь (тоже сильно поменяли для второго этапа) так покрашена, почему, не знаю. Может Dik_A приоткроет этот секрет? :)

----------


## L39aero

согласен,порассматривал крупные фото,керамику видно

----------


## GThomson

> Посадочно-рулёжная фара теперь светодиодная?
> И что за фиговину приделали возле заправочной штанги (светлая трапециевидная накладка)?



самолёт выглядит недокрашенным - радиопрозрачные обтекатели антенн, носовой, боковые, на верхушках киля, выделяются на фоне белого пуза. 
красились порознь, доработки на ходу или маляры халтурят. 
гнали машину со сроками?

----------


## KURYER

ВКС России в 2017 году получат пять истребителей Т-50



> Первые пять истребителей Т-50 поступят в российские Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) в этом году. Всего за 12 месяцев российская армия пополнится более чем сотней новейших летательных аппаратов, сообщили в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
> "В 2017 году авиационные части ВКС получат свыше ста единиц новейшей боевой техники. В том числе - пять истребителей Т-50".
> Поставка пяти перспективных авиационных комплексов фронтовой авиации (ПАК ФА) предусмотрена действующим контрактом по завершении государственных испытаний истребителя, после чего начнётся серийное производство Т-50.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## PPV

Ну вот откуда берутся такие новости? 
А потом будут заявления о том, что планы не выполнили ...

----------


## KURYER

Непонятно состояние программы двигателя 2-го этапа (изделие 30). По планам в 2018 начнутся его испытания на штатном носителе. Тогда какой смысл разворачивать серийное производство без штатного двигателя. Или партия Т-50 для ВКС будет настолько мала (12-16 шт), что её можно будет безболезненно гонять на завод для доработок??

----------


## Avia M

Мировой опыт создания машин нового поколения, общеизвестен (сроки в том числе). Считаем, примеряем (учитывая реалии) на Т-50...

----------


## Mister Z

Тем временем на Т50-5Р появились какие-то заплатки на передней кромке наплывов. И законцовка левого полукрыла заменена.
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## berkut

Это появилось почти год назад.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Почему никто не анонсирует первую дозаправку?

----------


## KURYER

Первые серийные образцы радара для ПАК ФА уже изготовлены 



> Опытно-конструкторская работа (ОКР) по созданию радиолокационного комплекса для истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) практически завершена, уже созданы первые серийные образцы. Об этом рассказал генеральный директор Научно-исследовательского института приборостроения (НИИП) им. Тихомирова (входит в Концерн ВКО "Алмаз-Антей") Юрий Белый.
> "Соответствующая ОКР находится на завершающей стадии. Более того, головной изготовитель - Государственный Рязанский приборный завод - уже сделал первые серийные образцы АФАР (активная фазированная антенная решетка)", - рассказал он.
> По словам Белого, летные испытания нового радара "идут без особых замечаний". "Но сколько они продлятся, - сказать сейчас затрудняюсь: во многом это зависит не от нас", - подчеркнул Белый.


ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## Avia M

> Почему никто не анонсирует первую дозаправку?


В "Современность"... :Smile:

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Почему никто не анонсирует первую дозаправку?


Так уж и первую? Судя по черным полоскам на носу факпы, этому видео года три или четыре.

----------


## berkut

> Почему никто не анонсирует первую дозаправку?


Потому что видео старое и это не как не "первые" дозаправки поскольку были больше 4 года назад. (летом 2012)

----------


## GThomson

на представленном видео только "сухое контактирование", без перекачки топлива. 
Богдан тоже рассказывает об особенностях подхода-отхода от танкера, ни слова о перекачке.
балабол со "ЗвИзды" жжёт кипятком и вопит про дозаправку.

----------


## berkut

Не уверен что это был именно Т-50-2 и именно летом 2012 (сомневаюсь), но в самом деле перекачивали топливо, 3 раза. 17 раз, "сухих". Т-50-3 с полосами тоже, так что может он позже и перекачивал.

----------


## Dik_A

Всем привет! По поводу двигателей! Вот смотрите , я думаю это штатная ситуация для всех производителей авиатехники. На определённом этапе самолет попадает на МИС ( моторо-испытательная станция) где двигатели гоняют на всех режимах, происходит это не однократно, так как еще свои проверки делает тех.контроль, в случае с военными самолетами еще и военная приемка! Затем еще и скоростная пробежка по полосе! И Вы хотите что бы керамика была белой!? По фигне возле заправки, ничего серьезного! Я уже получил последнее ,, китайское,, предупреждение. Хотя очень интересно, был в Жуковском в декабре , в это время там проходили обучение китайские спецы на Су-35. И местной охране было по барабану видят китайцы или нет Т-50!

----------


## Гравилётчик

> И местной охране было по барабану видят китайцы или нет Т-50!


Ну может это надувной макет какой-нибудь был :D
Секретность нынче - какое-то такое эфемерно-показное понятие, появляющееся только при угрозе какой-нибудь ФСБшной проверки.
Даже перегоны этих пташек через всю страну не обходятся без толп непонятных тел в гражданском, которые ходят вокруг аппарата с руками в карманах.

----------


## Dik_A

Самый настоящий !!!

----------


## Avia M

> Ну может это надувной макет какой-нибудь был :D
> Секретность нынче - какое-то такое эфемерно-показное понятие, появляющееся только при угрозе какой-нибудь ФСБшной проверки.
> Даже перегоны этих пташек через всю страну не обходятся без толп непонятных тел в гражданском, которые ходят вокруг аппарата с руками в карманах.


Погадаем. Много ли "тела в гражданском", раскрыли реальных секретов?

----------


## FLOGGER

> не обходятся без толп непонятных тел в гражданском, которые ходят вокруг аппарата с руками в карманах.


Ну, во-первых, я думаю, посторонних там не было, во-вторых: а что, руки в карманах держать нельзя? И, в-третьих, почитайте в АиК №12, 2016 как проходила презентация Ф-35 в ВВС Нидерландов. На авиабазу за два дня пришло 280 000 (!) зрителей!  Очень любопытная статья.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Ну, во-первых, я думаю, посторонних там не было, во-вторых: а что, руки в карманах держать нельзя? И, в-третьих, почитайте в АиК №12, 2016 как проходила презентация Ф-35 в ВВС Нидерландов. На авиабазу за два дня пришло 280 000 (!) зрителей!  Очень любопытная статья.


Зря Вы так думаете по поводу посторонних. Если нужны подробности - пишите в ЛС.
Да и не в Нидерландах живём как-никак.

----------


## KURYER

Испытания основного двигателя для ПАК ФА на летающей лаборатории начнут в 2017 году



> Опытно-конструкторские работы (ОКР) по основному двигателю для истребителя пятого поколения ПАК ФА завершатся к 2020 году, сообщил журналистам в пятницу гендиректор Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации Александр Артюхов.
> Пока что опытные образцы ПАК ФА летают с двигателем "первого этапа" — "изделием 117", который уже запущен в серийное производство. Основной двигатель – "второго этапа" — пока разрабатывается.
> "В этом году планируем приступить к испытаниям в составе летной лаборатории.

----------


## seDAN

Пройдёт или начнёт в 2017? Предлагаю оставить на журналистах и пиджаках привилегию переворачивать смысл слов и сроков.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Зря Вы так думаете по поводу посторонних.


А что, это были переодетые шпионы?



> Если нужны подробности - пишите в ЛС.


Да нет, не нужны. 



> Да и не в Нидерландах живём как-никак.


О-о, об этом я помню.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> А что, это были переодетые шпионы?


Я не знаю, кто были эти люди в гражданском с пакетиками и чуть ли не с попкорном. Но в таком изобилии им там находиться точно не следовало.

----------


## Avia M

> Я не знаю, кто были эти люди в гражданском с пакетиками и чуть ли не с попкорном. Но в таком изобилии им там находиться точно не следовало.


Пишите в "лички" и ситуация прояснится...
Возможно создание темы о секретности в "курилке".

----------


## Polikarpoff

_ОДК анонсировала первый полет истребителя Т-50
БАНГАЛОР (Индия), 14 фев — РИА Новости. Первый полет истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА) с новым двигателем состоится в четвертом квартале 2017 года, сообщили РИА Новости во вторник в пресс-службе Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации (ОДК).
«Первый полет самолета с новым двигателем ожидается в четвертом квартале 2017 года», — сказал официальный представитель ОДК.
Он подчеркнул, что проект создания нового двигателя для ПАК ФА идет «в рамках заданных сроков».
Международная авиационно-космическая выставка AeroIndia — 2017 проходит с 14 по 18 февраля на авиабазе ВВС Индии в городе Бангалор. Российские предприятия представляют на авиасалоне более 400 образцов техники военного назначения.
_
https://news.mail.ru/politics/28764684/?frommail=1

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Т-50* на МАКС-2015:
 
 
 

Фото: Марина Лысцева.

----------


## Mister Z

Свежее фото Т-50-8:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## GThomson

только начались "первые летные испытания новой бортовой электроники и микропроцессора истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА)"?
а ведь это и есть определяющие позиции 5-го поколения.
американцы лет десять колбасились.
а с программным обеспечением.....
https://rns.online/military/V-Rossii...ya-2017-04-14/

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> только начались "первые летные испытания новой бортовой электроники и микропроцессора истребителя пятого поколения Т-50 (ПАК ФА)"?
> а ведь это и есть определяющие позиции 5-го поколения.
> американцы лет десять колбасились.
> а с программным обеспечением.....
> https://rns.online/military/V-Rossii...ya-2017-04-14/


Не переживайте! Ничего не пропало и полимеры не прос...ли. Эта статья - пересказ пересказа, в которой смешали в кучу ИУС и новый вычислитель. Вещи связанные, но не тождественные. ИУС на Су-35С летает,

----------


## PPV

Сегодня подняли в воздух Т50-9...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Сегодня подняли в воздух Т50-9...


Паш, неправильно ты пишешь. Не Т-50-9, а проё... проеденные триллиарды.

----------


## Dik_A

Еще в пятницу заметил бегающих фотошпионов вокруг завода, а фотографии до сих пор нет! Плохо работают товарищи!
Интересно о чем писал выше господин Леонид Крылов!???

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно о чем писал выше господин Леонид Крылов!???


Пост с первопричиной, похоже "испарился"...

----------


## Panda-9

> Еще в пятницу заметил бегающих фотошпионов вокруг завода, а фотографии до сих пор нет! Плохо работают товарищи!


Наоборот хорошо. Товарищи отловили всех бегавших.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Еще в пятницу заметил бегающих фотошпионов вокруг завода, а фотографии до сих пор нет! Плохо работают товарищи!
> Интересно о чем писал выше господин Леонид Крылов!???


Это на ветке "Начало производства ПАК ФА" один деятель про съеденные безрезультатно триллиарды пел. Меня, честно сказать, задело. Вот пар и спускал помаленьку. Отсюда сарказм-с.
И, кстати, я не в Париже.

----------


## Red307

> Это на ветке "Начало производства ПАК ФА" один деятель про съеденные безрезультатно триллиарды пел. Меня, честно сказать, задело. Вот пар и спускал помаленьку. Отсюда сарказм-с.
> И, кстати, я не в Париже.


Я пел. 
РЛС нет. Двигателя нет. Стелсовости нет. Денег нет. Хорошее пятое поколение.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Я пел. 
> РЛС нет. Двигателя нет. Стелсовости нет. Денег нет. Хорошее пятое поколение.


Опять же, источник, откуда Вы взяли, что всего этого нет? 
РЛС летает с Т-50-3. Таблицу соответствия ТТЗ покажите - какие заданные параметры не соответствуют реально полученным.
Конкретные замерянные значения ЭПР по заданным в ТТЗ секторам назовите.
Двигатель 1-гг этапа есть, летает. По ряду параметров, кстати, он соответствует 5-му поколению. 
Двигатель 2-но этапа готовится на ЛЛ. Причём, по нему все в пределах установленных сроков.
Да, назовите срок в соответствие с контрактом, когда заканчивается ОКР на Т-50. 
Ответьте на эти вопросы, будьте так любезны. И пойте дальше.

----------


## PPV

> Это на ветке "Начало производства ПАК ФА" один деятель про съеденные безрезультатно триллиарды пел. Меня, честно сказать, задело...


Леня, не заводись, ради бога! Ты же уже взрослый, Агапит! ...

----------


## Red307

РЛС не только летает, но и ездит. На газели. Осталось, что бы она еще заработала. 
По поводу ЭПР, вы же головное предприятие. Должны знать результаты полетов по Т-50. 
Двигатель "готовится". У нас все в будущем времени. Все будет. "Не имеющее аналогов".
ОКР это хорошо. Как у Чубайса. "Может получится, может нет..."

Заводиться и не надо. Просто если мы не умеем, значит не умеем. Не надо причитать по этому поводу.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> РЛС не только летает, но и ездит. На газели. Осталось, что бы она еще заработала. 
> По поводу ЭПР, вы же головное предприятие. Должны знать результаты полетов по Т-50. 
> Двигатель "готовится". У нас все в будущем времени. Все будет. "Не имеющее аналогов".
> ОКР это хорошо. Как у Чубайса. "Может получится, может нет..."
> 
> Заводиться и не надо. Просто если мы не умеем, значит не умеем. Не надо причитать по этому поводу.


Я-то, как раз знаю результаты. И по РЛС, и по ЭПР, и по оптике, и по оружию, и по двигателю и т.д. и т.п. 
 А Вы не знаете. Мы - умеем делать то, что надо. А Вы умеете только трындеть, причитая , что все пропало. Это, видимо, составная часть Ваших европейских ценностей. Трындите и дальше, а мы дело делать будем. Собака лаёт - караван идёт

----------


## Red307

> Я-то, как раз знаю результаты. И по РЛС, и по ЭПР, и по оптике, и по оружию, и по двигателю и т.д. и т.п. 
>  А Вы не знаете. Мы - умеем делать то, что надо. А Вы умеете только трындеть, причитая , что все пропало. Это, видимо, составная часть Ваших европейских ценностей. Трындите и дальше, а мы дело делать будем. Собака лаёт - караван идёт


А чего ж тогда, когда умер Загородний никто не захотел стать ГК по РЛС пятого поколения? Белому пришлось на себя брать. 
Чего ж Анатолий Исаакович только спустя 8 лет сказал: "Теперь то мы знаем как надо делать АФАР"?
Я могу таких "чего" много накидать.  Но тут много глаз. Осталось подождать до июля. Все ясно станет. :Smile: 

Я не причитаю. Просто мне все это не приятно.

По поводу ЭПР. Интересно, как турбинки будете убирать "с глаз долой"? :Smile: 


П.С. 




> С прописной буквы пишутся местоимения Вы, Ваш как форма выражения вежливости при обращении к одному конкретному лицу в письмах, официальных документах и т. п., напр.: Поздравляем Вас... Сообщаем Вам... В ответ на Ваш запрос... Так же пишутся слова Вы и Ваш в текстах, предназначенных для многократного использования, типа анкет, реклам, листовок. С прописной буквы пишутся при официальном титуловании оба слова в сочетаниях Ваше (Его, Её) Величество, Ваше (Его, Её) Высочество (Правила русской орфографии и пунктуации. Полный академический справочник / Под ред. В. В. Лопатина. М., 2013. § 202).


Как писать ВЫ и ВАШ – с прописной или со строчной буквы? - «Грамота.ру» – справочно-информационный Интернет-портал «Русский язык»

----------


## PPV

Напрашивается еще такая аналогия: представим себе, что было бы, если уже 35 лет назад мы жили во времена Интернета, и как бы тогда выглядели причитания подобных персонажей по поводу "провальной" ситуации с испытаниями Су-27? Ведь действительно: ГСИ идут уже 3-й год, а на самолете все еще нет работающей РЛС, двигатель не выдает заданного ресурса, три опытных машины разбиты в летных происшествиях, погибло два летчика, а еще одну машину просто сожгли на газовке. Короче: уже тогда "про..... Полимеры!"...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> А чего ж тогда, когда умер Загородний никто не захотел стать ГК по РЛС пятого поколения? Белому пришлось на себя брать. 
> Чего ж Анатолий Исаакович только спустя 8 лет сказал: "Теперь то мы знаем как надо делать АФАР"?
> Я могу таких "чего" много накидать.  Но тут много глаз. Осталось подождать до июля. Все ясно станет.
> 
> Я не причитаю. Просто мне все это не приятно.
> 
> По поводу ЭПР. Интересно, как турбинки будете убирать "с глаз долой"?
> 
> 
> ...


По поводу русского языка: я именно на нем написал, что работающая РЛС появилась на Т-50-3. И организационные вопросы НИИПа в данном случае отношения не имеют. Как знатоку русского языка сообщаю: наречие "неприятно" пишется слитно.
По поводу вопроса: принятым комплексом мероприятий по затурбинной части двигателя. Кое о чем ещё можете попробовать сами догадаться - фотографий с хвостовых ракурсов полно.

----------


## Red307

> Напрашивается еще такая аналогия: представим себе, что было бы, если уже 35 лет назад мы жили во времена Интернета, и как бы тогда выглядели причитания подобных персонажей по поводу "провальной" ситуации с испытаниями Су-27? Ведь действительно: ГСИ идут уже 3-й год, а на самолете все еще нет работающей РЛС, двигатель не выдает заданного ресурса, три опытных машины разбиты в летных происшествиях, погибло два летчика, а еще одну машину просто сожгли на газовке. Короче: уже тогда "про..... Полимеры!"...


Не знаю, зачем вы такое говорите, если сами книжки про те времена пишите. Вы же прекрасно помните, что было сначало Т-10, и каким получился Су-27 в итоге. Очевидно, что было достаточно людей, которые были недовольны обликом первых Т-10. И вот я не уверен, что сейчас найдутся люди типа Симонова, Иванова, Силаева (навскидку всех не помню), которые продавят кардинальную переработку самолета. 
Сейчас пока на выходе получается плоский Су-27, на уровне рафаля и тайфуна. Никакого качественного скачка не видно, как 35 лет назад.

----------


## PPV

> ...Сейчас пока на выходе получается плоский Су-27, на уровне рафаля и тайфуна. Никакого качественного скачка не видно, как 35 лет назад.


Все-таки богата земля русская талантами! Вот и человеку со стороны сразу видно, где у нас ошибки сделаны. Оказывается, нужно, чтобы Т-50 был "не плоский". Пожалуй, я подожду еще пару столь же дельных советов, и после этого пойду с ним к главному конструктору. Глядишь, сойду за Симонова...

----------


## Red307

> По поводу русского языка: я именно на нем написал, что работающая РЛС появилась на Т-50-3. И организационные вопросы НИИПа в данном случае отношения не имеют. Как знатоку русского языка сообщаю: наречие "неприятно" пишется слитно.
> По поводу вопроса: принятым комплексом мероприятий по затурбинной части двигателя. Кое о чем ещё можете попробовать сами догадаться - фотографий с хвостовых ракурсов полно.


"Турбинки", это на сленге сигналы от КНД двигателей в спектре сигнала, отраженного от цели.

----------


## Red307

> Все-таки богата земля русская талантами! Вот и человеку со стороны сразу видно, где у нас ошибки сделаны. Оказывается, нужно, чтобы Т-50 был "не плоский". Пожалуй, я подожду еще пару столь же дельных советов, и после этого пойду с ним к главному конструктору. Глядишь, сойду за Симонова...


Главный конструктор, это не тот, который ЭПР на глазок считать умеет))?

----------


## Red307

По поводу "плоскости" самолета. Я, как человек далекий от прочностных дел, не могу со стопроцентной уверенностью утверждать, но как человек разумный, имею вполне здоровый скепсис по поводу того, что если шпангоуты довольно плоского центроплана еще вырезать под отсеки с оружием, то там мало что останется. Поэтому американцы (да и все остальные) таких "пузатиков" 5-го поколения и делают.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> "Турбинки", это на сленге сигналы от КНД двигателей в спектре сигнала, отраженного от цели.


О, как! Так Вы ещё, вдобавок, и сленга знаток! Интересно, какого? Детсадовского?
Из детского: 
В телевизор смотрит Бог: 
Это что за осьминог
Вдруг завелся в Райском саде?
Ж...па спереди и сзади!
Специалисты, даже в сленге, перед с задом не путают. Как и отраженный сигнал с элементом конструкции, его отразившего. И, кстати, перед первой ступенью КНД ещё ВНА имеется. Или на Вашем сленге ВНА - это КНД?
А по сути: канал F-18E видели, певец Вы зарубежной техники? Это одно из возможных решений. Есть и другие. По некоторым параметрам и по-лучше...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Главный конструктор, это не тот, который ЭПР на глазок считать умеет))?


Это Вы на глазок ЭПР определяете, а не ГК. ГК читает соответствующие отчёты о проведённых натурных работах. Со значениям ЗАМЕРОВ. На натуре, ещё раз подчеркну.
И заключения о прочности делаются так же на основании расчётов и подтверждении их статиспытаниями. А не на основе безграмотных умозрительных заключений. 
.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Леня, не заводись, ради бога! Ты же уже взрослый, Агапит! ...


Паш, как же не заводится то? Оказывается, все умудренные авиастроители по интернетам сидят,а в КБ сплошь безграмотных неумехи! "Пэ" на "Фэ" поделить не могут! И про bh³/12 не в курсе... Я уже не завожусь, я плачу...

----------


## Red307

> О, как! Так Вы ещё, вдобавок, и сленга знаток! Интересно, какого? Детсадовского?
> Из детского: 
> В телевизор смотрит Бог: 
> Это что за осьминог
> Вдруг завелся в Райском саде?
> Ж...па спереди и сзади!
> Специалисты, даже в сленге, перед с задом не путают. Как и отраженный сигнал с элементом конструкции, его отразившего. И, кстати, перед первой ступенью КНД ещё ВНА имеется. Или на Вашем сленге ВНА - это КНД?
> А по сути: канал F-18E видели, певец Вы зарубежной техники? Это одно из возможных решений. Есть и другие. По некоторым параметрам и по-лучше...


И где это я сигнал с элементом конструкции путал? 
По поводу ВНА и КНД, это очевидно, что именно КНД формирует характерный для данного типа двигателя спектр отраженных сигналов. Известная работа по распознаванию типа целей велась лет 20 назад. Стала неактуальна, поскольку современные самолеты, "спрятали" свои двигатели за изогнутыми воздухозаборниками. Но, как видим, все возвращается на круги своя.

Канал F-18Е видел. Вы бьетесь за крейсерский сверхзвук, и будете душить двигатель радар-блокером? Да и некая изогнутость каналов у суперхорнета присутствует, при том, что он совершенно не стелс-самолет и не 5-го поколения. :Smile: 

Про другие решения, типа плазмы тоже слышал. "У нас есть такие приборы, но мы вам их не покажем".




> Это Вы на глазок ЭПР определяете, а не ГК. ГК читает соответствующие отчёты о проведённых натурных работах. Со значениям ЗАМЕРОВ. На натуре, ещё раз подчеркну.
> И заключения о прочности делаются так же на основании расчётов и подтверждении их статиспытаниями. А не на основе безграмотных умозрительных заключений.


0,5 кв.м. по F-22 это тоже из "соответсвующих отчетов"? По ним и ровняемся? :Smile: 

И да, не могу я поделить "Пэ" на "Фэ". Но ведь это не у меня самолеты трещат по швам. Или вы десять лет назад тоже не умели считать? :Smile: 

Кстати:
https://vpk.name/news/64045_t50_pak_...ii_analiz.html
второй снизу автор. Не?

----------


## николай-78

Доказать или убедить кого либо при установке в мышлении и действиях: В РОССИ ВСЕ ТОЛЬКО ПЛОХО, ЧЕРНО И ВСЕ ДУРАКИ. Невозможно. Но кто сказал что бесполезно биться головой об стену.Не поддавайтесь на повокации агентов мирового империализма, а что еще лучше просто таковых удалить с форума.

----------


## Red307

> Доказать или убедить кого либо при установке в мышлении и действиях: В РОССИ ВСЕ ТОЛЬКО ПЛОХО, ЧЕРНО И ВСЕ ДУРАКИ. Невозможно. Но кто сказал что бесполезно биться головой об стену.Не поддавайтесь на повокации агентов мирового империализма, а что еще лучше просто таковых удалить с форума.


Кто говорит, что "в России все только плохо"? Я наконец дожил до тех дней, когда автоВАЗ сделал действительно хороший автомобиль. 

А по поводу удалить с форума, так за что? Я не хамлю, матом не ругаюсь. Или просто следуя путинским заветам, кто не согласен, тот преступник?

----------


## Avia M

> а что еще лучше просто таковых удалить с форума.


Если не вступать в бессмысленную полемику и не "кормить" информацией, "таковые" сами удалятся (либо перейдут на мирный атом  :Smile: ). Например, обсуждение "сантехники" Су-34 благополучно завершилось...

----------


## Red307

Так самое прикольное, что "информации" от Леонида кроме как "ГК все знает, ему видней" тут нет. Хотелось бы конечно узнать, как намереваются "закрывать" двигатели в ВЗ, или перешли хотя бы  усиленные прототипы ранее достигнутые 1,7M и +6,5g, но, думаю, ничего тут не будет. А "пока вы трындите, мы работаем", это не инфа.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Red307, поверьте на слово — зарубежные авиационные специалисты, известные обозреватели западных отраслевых СМИ с достаточным уважением высказываются о машине. В частных обсуждениях. А уж они критики похлеще Вашего будут.

Тема экранирования компрессоров, насколько можно судить из открытой аналитики и публикаций по теме 5-го поколения, не настолько важная в общем соотношении характеристик, это чаще всего приводит к усложнению конструкции и некоторому ухудшению характеристик СУ, а необходимость достижения минимально возможной ЭПР неоднократно подвергалась сомнениям.
Одна из весьма приличных публикаций (общего характера) о проблематике 5-го поколения есть, например, тут: Авиации держав на перепутье | Военное дело | ИноСМИ - Все, что достойно перевода. 

Многие компромиссные решения на Т-50 продиктованы огромным объёмом предварительной работы, оценок, моделирований в исследовательских организациях. Они технически и экономически обоснованы. Они, согласно расчётам, не влияют критически на эффективность боевого применения в наиболее вероятных сценариях.

Приведите Ваши аргументы, без передёргивания цитат и бросаний словами типа "не инфа" (неужели Вы считаете, что на этом этапе можно раскрывать больше информации?! тем более непосредственному разработчику?! информации и так есть достаточно в открытых источниках: патентах, ранее просачивавшихся в паблик технических деталях).

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Может, это провокация с целью выуживания инсайда по горячке? ;)
> С другой стороны, "кормление информацией" в данном случае происходит всех. 
> Ну и здравомыслящих здесь большинство, Леонид, не переживайте по таким пустякам!
> Посему в нынешнее глуховатое время, да ещё и из первоисточников — весьма признательны.
> 
> #флудпотомпотру


Видите ли, тут вот какая проблема. Те, кто знает реальное состояние дел, по понятным соображениям не могут назвать конкретные цифры, конкретные результаты, рассказать о конкретных технических решениях. Поэтому всякого рода "знатоки" имеют преимущество - могут нести любую чушь, отвечать вопросом на вопрос и пр. И я для себя все никак не могу решить, как в этих случаях поступать. С одной стороны, подобный контингент свято уверен в своей правоте, глух к аргументам. И спорить с такими "специалистами" бессмысленно. С другой, форум ведь читают разные люди, в том числе и те, кто интересуется данной темой, не являясь специалистом. И хорошо ли будет, если они будут читать всякую фигню, не встречающую никаких возражений? Какой вариант лучше?
Анекдот вспомнился...
Препод вслух размышляет после ответа на экзамене: "Если я поставлю Вам трояк, то Вы получите диплом и станете инженером... Если я поставлю Вам "банан", то Вы пойдете в армию и станете меня защищать. Даже не знаю, что хуже..."
Вот и я не знаю...

----------


## Red307

> Red307, поверьте на слово — зарубежные авиационные специалисты, известные обозреватели западных отраслевых СМИ с достаточным уважением высказываются о машине. В частных обсуждениях. А уж они критики похлеще Вашего будут.
> 
> Тема экранирования компрессоров, насколько можно судить из открытой аналитики и публикаций по теме 5-го поколения, не настолько важная в общем соотношении характеристик, это чаще всего приводит к усложнению конструкции и некоторому ухудшению характеристик СУ, а необходимость достижения минимально возможной ЭПР неоднократно подвергалась сомнениям.
> Одна из весьма приличных публикаций (общего характера) о проблематике 5-го поколения есть, например, тут: Авиации держав на перепутье | Военное дело | ИноСМИ - Все, что достойно перевода. 
> 
> Многие компромиссные решения на Т-50 продиктованы огромным объёмом предварительной работы, оценок, моделирований в исследовательских организациях. Они технически и экономически обоснованы. Они, согласно расчётам, не влияют критически на эффективность боевого применения в наиболее вероятных сценариях.
> 
> Приведите Ваши аргументы, без передёргивания цитат и бросаний словами типа "не инфа" (неужели Вы считаете, что на этом этапе можно раскрывать больше информации?! тем более непосредственному разработчику?! информации и так есть достаточно в открытых источниках: патентах, ранее просачивавшихся в паблик технических деталях).


Зарубежные специалисты всегда высказываются уважительно о любых самолетах. У них не принято заниматься шапкозакидательством и выискивать "не имеющее аналогов". Вспомните хотя бы Красный Флаг. МКИ против F-15.

Статья занимательна уже с самого начала: "китайцы обогнали русских". Дальше идет какая-то вода.

По поводу приведения мной аргументов.. хм.. это будет интересный разговор. Я тут значит буду цифры писать, а товарищи с Кулона в ответ: "это не так, нам лучше известно". Хороший спор получится.


У меня лишь один вопрос к Леониду Крылову. Вы по-прежнему уверены, что у F-22 нет внутренних отсеков для вооружения?

----------


## Nazar

> Я наконец дожил до тех дней, когда автоВАЗ сделал действительно хороший автомобиль.


АвтоВаз сделал действительно хороший и относительно успешно продаваемый в Европе и в мире автомобиль, еще в 77 году. Нива называется.
По поводу всего остального помолчу, ибо бесполезно.

----------


## PPV

> ... У меня лишь один вопрос к Леониду Крылову. Вы по-прежнему уверены, что у F-22 нет внутренних отсеков для вооружения?


Вот что значит достойный оппонент! Умеет поддержать на должном уровне дискуссию!
Главное тут вовремя задать такой вопрос, что собеседнику  просто нечего будет ответить.
Ну типа того, что вдруг, невзначай спросить: "А когда вы последний раз занимались она...змом?"

----------


## Nazar

> Да и некая изогнутость каналов у суперхорнета присутствует


Минимальная, фактически прямой канал...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Так самое прикольное, что "информации" от Леонида кроме как "ГК все знает, ему видней" тут нет. Хотелось бы конечно узнать, как намереваются "закрывать" двигатели в ВЗ, или перешли хотя бы  усиленные прототипы ранее достигнутые 1,7M и +6,5g, но, думаю, ничего тут не будет. А "пока вы трындите, мы работаем", это не инфа.


На конкретный вопрос - конкретный ответ: перешли. А первое число, так довольно давно.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Зарубежные специалисты всегда высказываются уважительно о любых самолетах. У них не принято заниматься шапкозакидательством и выискивать "не имеющее аналогов". Вспомните хотя бы Красный Флаг. МКИ против F-15.
> 
> Статья занимательна уже с самого начала: "китайцы обогнали русских". Дальше идет какая-то вода.
> 
> По поводу приведения мной аргументов.. хм.. это будет интересный разговор. Я тут значит буду цифры писать, а товарищи с Кулона в ответ: "это не так, нам лучше известно". Хороший спор получится.
> 
> 
> У меня лишь один вопрос к Леониду Крылову. Вы по-прежнему уверены, что у F-22 нет внутренних отсеков для вооружения?


Я никогда и нигде не  утверждал, что у F-22 нет грузовых отсеков. Как я понимаю, это Вы меня поддеть решили по поводу фразы из RU 2440916:
- расположение двигателей вплотную друг к другу делает невозможным расположение в фюзеляже грузовых отсеков;
Так?
Там действительно опущены два слова после "в фюзеляже": между ними. Однако, раз уж Вы такой въедливый, почему не приводила другой патент - RU 2583824? В "концепцию" не укладывается? Так я процитирую соответствующее место:
Наиболее близким аналогом изобретения является сверхзвуковой самолет истребитель с внутрифюзеляжными грузовым отсеком для размещения грузов, состоящим из двух половин, симметричных относительно плоскости симметрии самолета (US, 5522566). К недостатком такой схемы размещения внутрифюзеляжных грузовых отсеков можно отнести возрастание величины площади миделевого сечения самолета либо существенные ограничения на габаритные размеры размещаемых в отсеках грузов.

Сверхзвуковой самолет с внутрифюзеляжными грузовыми отсеками
© FindPatent.ru - патентный поиск, 2012-2017

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> АвтоВаз сделал действительно хороший и относительно успешно продаваемый в Европе и в мире автомобиль, еще в 77 году. Нива называется.
> По поводу всего остального помолчу, ибо бесполезно.


Я 4-й год езжу на Калине-2. Вполне нормальный автомобиль за свои деньги. Предвосхищая вопросы сразу скажу: ничего не ломались, кроме того, что сам сломал.

----------


## Red307

> Я никогда и нигде не  утверждал, что у F-22 нет грузовых отсеков. Как я понимаю, это Вы меня поддеть решили по поводу фразы из RU 2440916:
> - расположение двигателей вплотную друг к другу делает невозможным расположение в фюзеляже грузовых отсеков;
> Так?
> Там действительно опущены два слова после "в фюзеляже": между ними. Однако, раз уж Вы такой въедливый, почему не приводила другой патент - RU 2583824? В "концепцию" не укладывается? Так я процитирую соответствующее место:
> Наиболее близким аналогом изобретения является сверхзвуковой самолет истребитель с внутрифюзеляжными грузовым отсеком для размещения грузов, состоящим из двух половин, симметричных относительно плоскости симметрии самолета (US, 5522566). К недостатком такой схемы размещения внутрифюзеляжных грузовых отсеков можно отнести возрастание величины площади миделевого сечения самолета либо существенные ограничения на габаритные размеры размещаемых в отсеках грузов.
> 
> Сверхзвуковой самолет с внутрифюзеляжными грузовыми отсеками
> © FindPatent.ru - патентный поиск, 2012-2017


А я другой еще не читал))

Просто это откровенно бросилось в глаза. Всего "опущены два слова", а как меняется смысл.

По поводу "габаритных ограничений", так 6 амраам вроде неплохо. У нас столько самолетов не будет, что бы одна элмендорфская эскадрилья за вылет не смогла их все сбить.

----------


## Red307

> АвтоВаз сделал действительно хороший и относительно успешно продаваемый в Европе и в мире автомобиль, еще в 77 году. Нива называется.
> По поводу всего остального помолчу, ибо бесполезно.


Я про весту. За свои деньги это действительно очень достой ный авто. Особенно понравилась шумоизоляция и мягкость подвески. Приятней чем логаны и солярисы.

----------


## Red307

> Вот что значит достойный оппонент! Умеет поддержать на должном уровне дискуссию!
> Главное тут вовремя задать такой вопрос, что собеседнику  просто нечего будет ответить.
> Ну типа того, что вдруг, невзначай спросить: "А когда вы последний раз занимались она...змом?"


Он то меня понял :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Я про весту. За свои деньги это действительно очень достой ный авто. Особенно понравилась шумоизоляция и мягкость подвески. Приятней чем логаны и солярисы.


Вот, как раз в тему... :Smile: 
https://www.zr.ru/content/articles/8...zheniya-video/

----------


## Nazar

> У нас столько самолетов не будет, что бы одна элмендорфская эскадрилья за вылет не смогла их все сбить.


Вы забыли пару Сайдвиндеров посчитать. А если вместо баков, по паре дждамов повесить, то они еще и все наши танки уничтожат.
Ну все по дяде Мише, счет 20 к одному.

----------


## Red307

> Вы забыли пару Сайдвиндеров посчитать. А если вместо баков, по паре дждамов повесить, то они еще и все наши танки уничтожат.
> Ну все по дяде Мише, счет 20 к одному.


Не знал, что дядя Миша разрабатывал F-22.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> А я другой еще не читал))
> 
> Просто это откровенно бросилось в глаза. Всего "опущены два слова", а как меняется смысл.
> 
> По поводу "габаритных ограничений", так 6 амраам вроде неплохо. У нас столько самолетов не будет, что бы одна элмендорфская эскадрилья за вылет не смогла их все сбить.


Так Вы сначала весь вопрос изучите, а потом далеко идущие выводы делайте. На эту тему и другие патенты есть. 
А по поводу опущенных слов -патенты оформляют не непосредственные разработчики, а соответствующая служба.  Сотвсеми вытекающими, к сожалению... 
F-22 - отличный самолёт, AIM-120C7 - хорошая ракета, D - должна быть ещё лучше. Но, все это не вундерваффе. Тот же Су-35С - вполне достойный противник. С новыми ракетами несколько запоздали, но, пара лет, - и они начнут поступать на снабжение.

----------


## Nazar

> Не знал, что дядя Миша разрабатывал F-22.


Не разрабатывал, но очень в курсе "истинных" возможностей этого самолета и свято верит в вышеназванную пропорцию.

----------


## Red307

> Так Вы сначала весь вопрос изучите, а потом далеко идущие выводы делайте. На эту тему и другие патенты есть. 
> А по поводу опущенных слов -патенты оформляют не непосредственные разработчики, а соответствующая служба.  Сотвсеми вытекающими, к сожалению... 
> F-22 - отличный самолёт, AIM-120C7 - хорошая ракета, D - должна быть ещё лучше. Но, все это не вундерваффе. Тот же Су-35С - вполне достойный противник. С новыми ракетами несколько запоздали, но, пара лет, - и они начнут поступать на снабжение.




Достойный противник для 4-го поколения.

Где, по вашему, на этой картинке должен находиться Т-50?

----------


## Red307

> Не разрабатывал, но очень в курсе "истинных" возможностей этого самолета и свято верит в вышеназванную пропорцию.


Я не знаю во что он верит. Я верю в то, что 6 амраамов помещаются в отсеке F-22. Желаете поспорить? :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

Нет, не стройте из себя клоуна, вы прекрасно поняли что я хотел вам сказать. А что помещается в F-22 я знаю точно не хуже вас.

----------


## Red307

> Нет, не стройте из себя клоуна, вы прекрасно поняли что я хотел вам сказать. А что помещается в F-22 я знаю точно не хуже вас.


То есть никто кроме дяди Миши не имеет права думать, что даже только с оружием во внутренних отсеках F-22 довольно эффективный истребитель? Или как вас понимать?

----------


## Nazar

> То есть никто кроме дяди Миши не имеет права думать, что даже только с оружием во внутренних отсеках F-22 довольно эффективный истребитель? Или как вас понимать?


Дешевенький из вас тролль, г-н Топер Харли. Еще раз повторяю, вы прекрасно поняли что я имел в виду и на какую именно вашу фразу отреагировал.

----------


## Red307

> Дешевенький из вас тролль, г-н Топер Харли. Еще раз повторяю, вы прекрасно поняли что я имел в виду и на какую именно вашу фразу отреагировал.


У вас какие-то свои счеты с известным нам человеком, о которых я не в курсе. Но вы предлагаете поиграть в "битву экстрасенсов". И кто из нас тролль в итоге?

----------


## Muller

Не кормите тролля (с)

Пардон за оффтоп.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вложение 78411
> 
> Достойный противник для 4-го поколения.
> 
> Где, по вашему, на этой картинке должен находиться Т-50?


Сместите F-22 и F-35 километров на 200 (примерно) влево. ПРИМЕРНО там же и Т-50 будет. 
При этом замечу, что у F-22 нет САП, только АФАР БРЛС. Причём про постановку помех через неё, пока только разговоры и реклама. Режим ещё не реализован. Да и при его реализации есть против него хорошее средство: А/ПРГС. А у Су-35С полноценный КРЭП. И у Т-50, кстати, тоже.

----------


## Red307

> Сместите F-22 и F-35 километров на 200 (примерно) влево. ПРИМЕРНО там же и Т-50 будет. 
> При этом замечу, что у F-22 нет САП, только АФАР БРЛС. Причём про постановку помех через неё, пока только разговоры и реклама. Режим ещё не реализован. Да и при его реализации есть против него хорошее средство: А/ПРГС. А у Су-35С полноценный КРЭП. И у Т-50, кстати, тоже.


А как будут работать ракеты с ПРГСН против режима LPI? (Наносекундные импульсы с широкой полосой)

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> А как будут работать ракеты с ПРГСН против режима LPI? (Наносекундные импульсы с широкой полосой)


Вы разницу между 5 кВт шумовой помехи и скрытным режимом работы не видите? Или Высчитаете, что незаметный F-22 будет ставить не заметную помеху?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Кстати, LPI тоже вещь в себе. Дальность обнаружения снижается, с применением ЧСЭ вопросы появляются. Как говориться, одно лечим, другое калечим.

----------


## Red307

> Вы разницу между 5 кВт шумовой помехи и скрытным режимом работы не видите? Или Высчитаете, что незаметный F-22 будет ставить не заметную помеху?


Я именно про скрытый режим.
Зачем Ф-22 вообще ставить помеху, если считается что он невидим?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Я именно про скрытый режим.
> Зачем Ф-22 вообще ставить помеху, если считается что он невидим?


Ключевое слово "считается".

----------


## Nazar

> Ключевое слово "считается".


Леонид, это религия. Ее адептам необходима вера в святую невидимость.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Леонид, это религия. Ее адептам необходима вера в святую невидимость.


Не только. На этом форуме, или на другом, встретил фразу:
"Совецкие самолёты хуже американских. Это аксиома." Орфография автора сохранена.
Определение аксиомы известно. Следовательно, что-то объяснять и доказывать бессмысленно.
Но, опять же, и другие люди читают...

----------


## Panda-9

> А как будут работать ракеты с ПРГСН против режима LPI? (Наносекундные импульсы с широкой полосой)


От этого вопроса сразу возникает Lithium. Клонируют их что ли?

----------


## Red307

> Ключевое слово "считается".


У людей, занимающихся радиолокацией так считается. Вы, очевидно, меряете по-своему. 

Так что каждый верит по-своему :Smile:

----------


## Mister Z

> пару Сайдвиндеров


Сайд*уайнд*еров. Честное слово, этот "Сайдвиндер" начинает уже бесить.  :Mad:  Как запустил кто-то давным-давно в обиход неправильное произношение, так все за ним и повторяют. Хоть бы послушали, как сами американцы (и прочие англоязычные) называют эту ракету (это не персонально к ув. Назару, а вообще).

----------


## Red307

> Сайд*уайнд*еров. Честное слово, этот "Сайдвиндер" начинает уже бесить.  Как запустил кто-то в обиход неправильное произношение, так все за ним и повторяют. Хотьл бы послушали, как сами американцы (и прочие англоязычные) называют эту ракету.


Открытый слог же...

----------


## OKA

> Сайд*уайнд*еров. Честное слово, этот "Сайдвиндер" начинает уже бесить.  Как запустил кто-то в обиход неправильное произношение, так все за ним и повторяют. Хотьл бы послушали, как сами американцы (и прочие англоязычные) называют эту ракету.


Его ещё , о ужас, "Сайдуиндером" называют с советских времён))

"Элементарно, Ватсон"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Его ещё , о ужас, "Сайдуиндером" называют с советских времён))
> 
> "Элементарно, Ватсон"


Ещё ужаснее. В Советских изданиях 70-х печатали "Уотсон"... Как быть, куды деваться?  :Smile:

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> У людей, занимающихся радиолокацией так считается. Вы, очевидно, меряете по-своему. 
> 
> Так что каждый верит по-своему


Люди, занимающиеся радиолокацией знают, что невидимым является объект с ЭПР=0 м². К F-22 это не относится. Тем более, при реализации LPI.

----------


## Red307

> Люди, занимающиеся радиолокацией знают, что невидимым является объект с ЭПР=0 м². К F-22 это не относится. Тем более, при реализации LPI.


Как смешно. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> У людей, занимающихся радиолокацией так считается. Вы, очевидно, меряете по-своему. 
> 
> Так что каждый верит по-своему


Я ей пять лет в училище занимался, правда тогда невидимым был неуязвимый F-117

----------


## Red307

> Я ей пять лет в училище занимался, правда тогда невидимым был неуязвимый F-117


Вы же не, например, не ЗамГК РЛС известного всем самолета...

----------


## berkut

Последние ~4 страницы 100% херня. Пора модераторам прочистить уже.

----------


## Red307

> Последние ~4 страницы 100% херня. Пора модераторам прочистить уже.


... сказал юзер, у которого за 9 лет 66 сообщений.
У вас тут форум молчаливых что ли?


П.С. Удалять навсегда, это порочная практика. По-хорошему надо создать в курилке тему "флуд" или "помойка" и туда сносить все лишнее. Так и в темах порядок будет, и все высказывания сохранятся, что б потом было что предъявить.

----------


## Panda-9

> У вас тут форум молчаливых что ли?


Здесь ценится интересная информация по теме, особенно если из первых рук. А собственные субъективные мнения, оценки и особенно эмоциональные характеристики и вытекающие из них споры - это для "курилки", там раздолье. Равно не в чести и вопросы, ответы на которые легко находятся в сети. Конечно, не могу сказать за всех форумчан, но у меня такое впечатление, и таких правил, похоже, многие придерживаются. Есть что дельное рассказать - скажи, расскажи. Нечего - лучше промолчать, отметить понравившееся из написанного другими. А если молчать невмоготу - то в "курилку".
И да, не надо вынуждать кого-то чистить за собой.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Здесь ценится интересная информация по теме, особенно если из первых рук.


А мне помнится, что еще совсем недавно тут многие требовали. чтобы некоего форумчанина, как минимум, выгнали с форума именно за информацию "из первых рук". Беспокоились все о "секретности". И с форума выгнали, и, вроде, и с работы. Хорошо, если не посадили.



> А собственные субъективные мнения, оценки и особенно эмоциональные характеристики и вытекающие из них споры - это для "курилки"


И с каких это пор в теме на форуме нельзя высказывть "собственные субъективные мнения, оценки,... споры"? Это где-то уже в правилах записано?

----------


## Red307

> И с каких это пор в теме на форуме нельзя высказывть "собственные субъективные мнения, оценки,... споры"? Это где-то уже в правилах записано?


Ну почему же? "Собственные субъективные мнения, оценки и особенно эмоциональные характеристики и вытекающие из них споры" можно высказывать определенным людям. Здесь это называется "интересная информация по теме... из первых рук." :Biggrin:

----------


## LansE293

Истребитель пятого поколения Т-50 снабдили новейшей тактической ракетой Х-35УЭ
Вести.Ru: Российский истребитель Т-50 снабдили ракетой, способной уничтожать корабли

Заметка про ОКР "Карфаген - 760". Речь идет о "изделии 760" или РВВ-МД.
В "Годовом отчете" Азовского оптико-механического завода (за 2011) было указано, что ОКР «Адаптация «Карфаген» к изделию 760» -это разработка гиростабилизатора на основе микромеханических датчиков угловой скорости. Насколько я понял из описания bmpd, "Карфаген" это один из блоков инерциальной системы управления (ИСУ) с линией радиокоррекции, позволяющей изделию 760 захватить цель на траектории и при запуске совершить разворот на 160 градусов.
http://bmpd.livejournal.com/675239.html
Матричная ИК ГСН разработана тем же заводом в ходе НИР «Мерлушка» (из того же "Годового отчета"). Эта ГСН представляет собой многоэлементный матричный фотоприемник (ФПУ) и вычислительный блок с адаптивными алгоритмами распознавания образов, устойчивыми к помехам, обрабатывающих информацию, поступающую от ФПУ. Предназначена для  ракеты малой дальности, ближнего высокоманевренного воздушного боя и противоракетной обороныК-МД ("изделие 300")
Вероятно матричная ИК ГСН и алгоритмы обработки информации адаптированы и к "изделию 760".

----------


## Алексей Коваль

9-ка. говорят, не фотошоп.

----------


## ZHeN

было тут - Начало производства ПАК ФА  ???

----------


## Polikarpoff

Что за пилон такой?

----------


## ZHeN

> Что за пилон такой?


сдвоенный какой-то, имхо для чего-то лёгкого

----------


## Polikarpoff

> сдвоенный какой-то, имхо для чего-то лёгкого


Дюже странная какая-то штука, больно хлипкой выглядит.

----------


## Avia M

> 9-ка. говорят, не фотошоп.


Летит в Подмосковье. Маршрут "передовой" своего рода...

----------


## berkut

> Летит в Подмосковье. Маршрут "передовой" своего рода...


Извините если торможу; но если правильно понимаю Т-50-9 летит своим ходом до Жуковского, и летит новым маршрутом?

----------


## Avia M

> Извините если торможу; но если правильно понимаю Т-50-9 летит своим ходом до Жуковского, и летит новым маршрутом?


Своим и новым...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Своим и новым...


Я обомлел напрочь :с

----------


## ZHeN

> Я обомлел напрочь :с


шо, через пермь ?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> шо, через пермь ?


Если б у меня было хоть немного мозгов, я не стал бы посылать его через многолюдный международный еропорт. Надеюсь, организаторы перелёта думают так же.

----------


## Гравилётчик

Должен быть уже в Жуке. Интересный перелёт.

----------


## Dik_A

> Должен быть уже в Жуке. Интересный перелёт.


Рано еще! ждите!!!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Рано еще! ждите!!!


Уже

https://mobile.twitter.com/RuAviaPho...63866824790016

----------


## Polikarpoff

Номер только странный - 509

----------


## Polikarpoff

Еще фото с соседнего форума

----------


## PPV

Перегон из Комсомольска на АЭ ЛИИ с 1 промежуточной посадкой выполнил летчик-испытатель ОКБ А.В. Шендрик.

----------


## cemichael

Интересно уж он шел. Недавно поднятый, один в сибирской тайге, с одной промежуточной, ведомственные запасные почти все далеко (т.к. югом не пересекал Байкал).

----------


## PPV

> Интересно уж он шел. Недавно поднятый, один в сибирской тайге, с одной промежуточной, ведомственные запасные почти все далеко (т.к. югом не пересекал Байкал).


Это потому что конечной точкой по ортодромии на этот раз был:



https://m.vk.com/wall-14964099_30013

----------


## seDAN

Да не он же.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

http://otvaga2004.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1680#p906303

----------


## berkut

Лучше дать оригинальные фото а не перезалитые. ;)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_n6nmaXYAAO5l1.jpg + https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_n6nmeWsAAK7aE.jpg

Отсюда; https://twitter.com/RuAviaPhotog/sta...96463990829057

А так выложили в побольше разрешении;


https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/8585073


https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/8585072

----------


## PPV

Есть небольшое уточнение: не "промежуточной посадки", а "промежуточного взлета"...

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## stream

https://unsorted.me/viewtopic.php?p=2419905#2419905

----------


## LansE293

> https://unsorted.me/viewtopic.php?p=2419905#2419905


Это он на перегоне из Комсомольска в ЛИИ с ПТБ сфоткан или уже на испытаниях?

----------


## Mister Z

> Номер только странный - 509


Если разобраться, не такой уж и странный. Просто кто-то вовремя спохватился, что прототипов будет больше девяти, а как их нумеровать? Т50-10 и последующие в прежний формат номеров (051, 052 и т.д.) не впишешь - не делать же четырёхзначный номер. А так сделали вместо 059 номер 509, соответственно оставшиеся прототипы будут 510, 511 и 512.

----------


## ОБУ

У 10В в этом случае появился номер 01

----------


## stream

> Это он на перегоне из Комсомольска в ЛИИ с ПТБ сфоткан или уже на испытаниях?


смотрите пост #398

----------


## Muller

ветка совсем засохла :(
тем временем в Толмачево засветился кое-кто неопознанный: https://t.me/novospotting/752

----------


## stream

> ветка совсем засохла :(
> тем временем в Толмачево засветился кое-кто неопознанный: https://t.me/novospotting/752


 это Ельцовка

----------


## Гравилётчик

> ветка совсем засохла :(
> тем временем в Толмачево засветился кое-кто неопознанный: https://t.me/novospotting/752


Нечего им в Толмачёво делать. 509, 511 и 510 садились в Ельцовке.

----------


## Polikarpoff

С паралая

----------


## Anykey

Парочка из ЛИИ

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Парочка из ЛИИ


Салам, Тёма! :D
А что это за RF-рега такая откуда-то нарисовалась и куда пропал номер 511?

----------


## Rus_Knights

Похоже на RF-81775?

----------


## sovietjet

> Похоже на RF-81775?


Да, точно...

----------


## Anykey

> Салам, Тёма! :D
> А что это за RF-рега такая откуда-то нарисовалась и куда пропал номер 511?


Привет) Я думаю номер появился незадолго до полета в Сирию, можно предположить, что он официально теперь в ВВС.

----------


## Djoker

Т-50-10 | Новосибирск | 07.03.18 | (c) Nina Semashko


https://vk.com/wall5828376_5206

----------


## Сергей72

> Я думаю номер появился незадолго до полета в Сирию, можно предположить, что он *официально* теперь в ВВС.


За пределы страны наверняка борта должны быть с регистрацией. Вроде на первых Су-35С, что летали в Сирию наносили RF., по возвращению в Россию их меняли.

----------


## Djoker

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/budni-l...3#post-2195297

----------


## Anykey

Еще одно фото с прилёта

----------


## OKA

"..Как рассказали «Известиям» в Главкомате воздушно-космических сил, работы по интеграции Х-31 в состав вооружения истребителя Су-57 уже идут. Военные рассчитывают завершить их до конца нынешнего года.

700-килограммовая ракета крепится как на внешнем узле подвески перспективного российского многоцелевого истребителя, так и в специальном отсеке внутри его фюзеляжа. В начале этого года массогабаритные макеты изделий прошли полный цикл летных испытаний в составе самолета Т-50 (предсерийная версия Су-57). После этого были доработаны узлы подвески, адаптированы некоторые элементы конструкции и бортовых систем ракеты.

Х-31 (по кодификации НАТО — AS-17 Krypton) предназначена для уничтожения кораблей противника (версия Х-31А) и радиолокационных станций систем ПВО (Х-31П). «Сверхзвуковая смерть» — достаточно габаритное изделие. В зависимости от модификации ее длина может превышать 5 м. Вес — более 700 кг. На скорости 3600 км/ч Х-31 может легко менять траекторию полета. Это делает ее практически неуязвимой для зенитных ракет и других средств ПВО. У изделия очень прочная конструкция, позволяющая выдерживать десятикратную перегрузку при выполнении маневра. Ранее Х-31 была адаптирована для применения с борта МиГ-29КР/КУБР, Су-30СМ и Су-35.

Противорадиолокационная Х-31П легко справится с самыми современными зенитными ракетными системами. В том числе американской Patriot и европейской Aster 30 SAMP/T. «Сверхзвуковая смерть» способна поражать цели на дальности до 250 км. У противокорабельной Х-31А дальность стрельбы — чуть более 150 км. Но одного попадания такой ракеты достаточно для гарантированного уничтожения боевого корабля класса «эсминец».

Как пояснил «Известиям» военный эксперт Алексей Леонков, корпорация «Тактическое ракетное вооружение» (разработчик Х-31) провела большую работу по адаптации существующих авиационных средств поражения для Су-57. В результате самолет может нести авиационные ракеты различного назначения.

— Х-31 очень хорошо зарекомендовала себя. Наверное, было бы несправедливо исключать ее из арсенала истребителя пятого поколения, — отметил Алексей Леонков. — Ракета способна поражать эсминец боевой частью проникающего типа непосредственно в борт либо осколочно-фугасным зарядом при пролете над кораблем. Удары можно наносить в любых метеоусловиях, при волнении моря в 4–5 баллов и активном противодействии средств радиоэлектронной борьбы и ПВО противника.

Самолет пятого поколения Су-57 будет определять облик отечественной истребительной авиации в ближайшие десятилетия. Главными его достоинствами эксперты называют сверхманевренность и возможность осуществлять полет в крейсерском режиме на сверхзвуковой скорости без форсажа. Истребитель отличается низкой радиолокационной заметностью. Для этого основное вооружение размещается в специальных люках внутри фюзеляжа. Замминистра обороны РФ Юрий Борисов в феврале сообщил о завершении первого этапа государственных испытаний. В 2018 году Минобороны планирует подписать контракт на создание партии из 12 Су-57. Первые два самолета будут поставлены в 2019 году."

https://iz.ru/708838/sergei-valchenk...ukovoi-smertiu

----------


## paralay

Кто то насвистел....




> 700-килограммовая ракета крепится как на внешнем узле подвески перспективного российского многоцелевого истребителя, так и в специальном отсеке внутри его фюзеляжа.

----------


## OKA

> Кто то насвистел....



Ну, наверное, если сделать один большой отсек между в.з. , туда ещё и не то поместится ))

https://russianplanes.net/id186459 https://russianplanes.net/id212998

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id226794

----------


## GThomson

появилось уникальное фото последней посадки 055 с пожаром двигателя

----------


## Гравилётчик

055 by Alexander Mishin

----------


## Avia M

054 ныне полностью в "пикселях"...

----------


## Гравилётчик

Звездатый!

----------


## Djoker

> 054 ныне полностью в "пикселях"...






Репетиция парада Победы | Библиотека изображений "РИА Новости"

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id227997

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

17 апреля 2018 г. председатель Государственной комиссии полковник В.А. Брусков передал генеральному конструктору-директору ОКБ им. А. Люльки Е.Ю. Марчукову акта о завершении государственных стендовых испытаний опытного двигателя АЛ-41Ф-1. Таким образом, завершены 14-летние опытно-конструкторские работы. АЛ-41Ф-1 выполняет функцию двигателя первого этапа для истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 (ПАК ФА). Первый испытательный полет ПАК ФА с АЛ-41Ф-1 состоялся 29 января 2010 г. 

В настоящее время ОДК ведет работу над двигателем второго этапа для Су-57. 5 декабря 2017 г. самолет с двигателем второго этапа впервые поднялся в небо, полет прошел в штатном режиме. При создании перспективного двигателя применены новейшие технологии и материалы, использование которых позволило достичь технических требований, предъявляемых к силовой установке пятого поколения.
https://www.aex.ru/news/2018/4/17/183539/

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id228081

----------


## Djoker

(с) YURYST





https://aviaforum.ru/threads/budni-l...3#post-2212486

----------


## stream

https://pp.userapi.com/c845221/v8452...lAWQX1_IXk.jpg

----------


## Rus_Knights

> https://pp.userapi.com/c845221/v8452...lAWQX1_IXk.jpg


Это который б/н 054?

----------


## Avia M

> Это который б/н 054?


Пока в одиночестве...

----------


## Avia M

> Пока в одиночестве...


Пара. 055 "запикселился".

----------


## stream

Новейшие Су-57 готовят к Параду Победы

----------


## Гравилётчик

Когда уже перестанут путать прототипы Т-50 с серийным и пока не существующим Су-57?

----------


## Avia M

> Когда уже перестанут путать прототипы Т-50 с серийным и пока не существующим Су-57?


Уже вопрошал. Не перестанут т. к., не видят в этом смысла...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Новейшие Су-57 готовят к Параду Победы


5Р уже тоже в "пикселях"

----------


## Djoker

https://russianplanes.net/id228267

----------


## Serega

чтось я не пойму смысла этого камуфла. Не, оно красиво и мне нра - но смысл?

----------


## forcekons

> чтось я не пойму смысла этого камуфла. Не, *оно красиво* и мне нра - но смысл?


Это и есть смысл.

----------


## Avia M

> чтось я не пойму


Поймёте, когда рассекретят...

----------


## GThomson

> Поймёте, когда рассекретят...


поздно. "мужика в ушанке" на килях сфотографировать успели

----------


## Djoker

Т-50-2 | (c) Михаил Поляков


https://www.instagram.com/p/BiAHPdXACD-

----------


## Anykey

Собрал всю коллекцию в одну картинку

----------


## Polikarpoff

Теперь и "единичку" расписали

----------


## Гравилётчик

А их все расписать должны. Неясно только с 052.

----------


## GThomson

> Собрал всю коллекцию в одну картинку
> Вложение 85437


у 051 задняя морковка заметно длиннее, чем у остальных. 
на коллаже - не 051

----------


## Гравилётчик

У них эти "морковки" неоднократно менялись на другие - самых разных форм и размеров. Особенно у 051 и 052.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Тренировочные полёты Т-50 к Параду Победы.

----------


## GThomson

"...в октябре 2017 года осудили по статье о государственной измене..." - так бы на 7 ноября по амнистии отпустили
https://www.svoboda.org/a/29585464.html

----------


## Avia M

> так бы на 7 ноября по амнистии отпустили


Маловероятно. Он судя по утверждениям провидец, на годы вперёд... 




> Су-57 в КНР в 2016–2020 годах на сайте airforce.ru содержат государственную тайну.


Вот как надо тайны хранить, в замешательстве все:

ЧЖУХАЙ /Китай/, 6 ноября. /ТАСС/. Россия не ведет с Индией переговоров по совместному созданию истребителя 5-го поколения.
Юрий Слюсарь сообщал, что Индия продолжает работы над совместным с Россией проектом истребителя пятого поколения FGFA.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5759760

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну да, я тоже про это прочитал:https://vz.ru/news/2018/11/6/949436....medium=desktop
Там и наш Эрфорс поминают, и "дядю Мишу"... Только там еще говорят, что его секретные сведения до сих пор доступны на сайте, о как! :Mad:

----------


## Dik_A

Но все таки мы его предупреждали, что бы по умерил свой пыл. Хотя да с секретностью как то все интересно. Разработчики уходят работать в американские фирмы. Человек который год на стенде гонял системы 35-го спокойно ездит в тот же Израиль, штаты, Францию. Все относительно. Ну а про то как КБешники умудряются выезжать с рабочими компьютерами за бугор, так это отдельная песня.

----------


## osipov

А за Су-33 ничего не будет если выкладываемая тут информация из материалов без грифа секретности ?

----------


## bakulinks77

> А за Су-33 ничего не будет если выкладываемая тут информация из материалов без грифа секретности ?


Тут за картинку в инете человека кирзачами в бобик запинывают))) Гарантий никаких)

----------


## Djoker

> Ну да, я тоже про это прочитал:https://vz.ru/news/2018/11/6/949436....medium=desktop
> Там и наш Эрфорс поминают, и "дядю Мишу"... Только там еще говорят, что его секретные сведения до сих пор доступны на сайте, о как!


Оригинал:
https://team29.org/story/dmitriev/

----------


## Саныч 62

> Только там еще говорят, что его секретные сведения до сих пор доступны на сайте, о как!


 Это видно для тех, кто с первого раза не понял, что сведения -  СЕКРЕТНЫЕ, и не воспользовался ими.  :Cool:

----------


## GThomson

> Это видно для тех, кто с первого раза не понял, что сведения -  СЕКРЕТНЫЕ, и не воспользовался ими.


никак не представляю, что может быть секретного у технолога трубопроводного цеха?
разве, что на этом участке гнули волноводы для БРЛС...

----------


## Avia M

> никак не представляю


Естественно. Без материалов дела не понять, кто воду намутил...

----------


## Red307

> Допизделся ваш одноклеточный азохенвэйчик.


Так точно, товарищ полковник!

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Допизделся ваш одноклеточный азохенвэйчик.


Он не наш. Нам таких даром не надо.

----------


## OKA

Ну вот зачем опять захламлять техническую ветку мнениями и домыслами ? 

Опять десятки постов не про самолёт.

Есть вполне себе развивающаяся ветка в курилке, можно и поболтать)) :

http://forums.airforce.ru/kurilka/68...-2/#post167730

----------


## KAV

> Но приговор слишком жесток, и вынесен при не очень объяснимых обстоятельствах. 
> ФСБ стоило бы теперь дать объяснения, после такой огласки. И ссылаться на секретность дела не стоит, показывать материалы необязательно. А вот логику объяснить необходимо. Почему дело открыли повторно и переклассифицировали? 
> Это нужно абсолютно для всех. И ещё и потому, что за этим стоит всё-таки судьба человека. И, хочется верить, не предателя.


Это как посмотреть.
4.5 года лишения свободы при минимальном сроке в 12 лет по 275 статье УК РФ - это как бы не очень жестоко.
ФСБ никому ничего объяснять не обязано. И эта служба вообще как правило не дает комментариев по поводу реализации своих материалов.
Из статьи в Инете совершенно не видно, что уголовное дело было приостановлено и затем вновь возобновлено производством. Скорее всего журналисты не совсем разбираются в подобных тонкостях... ИМХО оснований для приостановки дела не было и оно и не приостанавливалось.
Что касается переквалификации статьи обвинения - гадать можно "до посинения". Равно, как и о других аспектах этого дела. Чтобы понять что там и почем - минимум надо материалы дела читать...
А СМИ нередко все переворачивают с "ног на голову", хотя бывают и обратные случаи.

----------


## KAV

> Как так вынесли — не знаю, не юрист.


Все очень просто. Лицу, раскаявшемуся, сотрудничавшему со следствием и т.п. наказание может быть назначено ниже низшего предела. Статья 64 УК РФ. 




> А ФСБ, как служба, существующая на деньги налогоплательщиков, как всё, ВСЁ государство, включая Президента, как раз ОБЯЗАНА всё объяснять рядовым гражданам.


Нормативно-правовой акт приведите пожалуйста, где было бы указано, что ФСБ ОБЯЗАНА предоставлять информацию по своим реализованным материалам. Может - это да, но не обязана.




> Или вы правда верите, что действительно пытающийся торговать секретами человек будет делать это публично и демонстративно?


При чем тут это?
Человек хотел показать свою "значимость" на разных авиафорумах и в среде любителей авиации, и хотя ему неоднократно и намекали и впрямую говорили, чем это может для него закончится, он решил "гнуть свою линию".... вот и "догнул".

"Преступлений без вины не бывает..." (к/ф "Место встречи изменить нельзя").

----------


## Nazar

Что-бы снять напряжение, повторю еще раз. ПоцЫент сел не за общение на форуме.
На этом все.

----------


## KAV

Алексей, ответ на Ваш пост 470 в курилке. Давайте продолжим там и не будем флудить в этой теме.

----------


## Rus_Knights

КНС?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Со звёздочками?! ;)


Так летных бортов в такой окраске замечено не было.

----------


## APKAH

> Но все таки мы его предупреждали, что бы по умерил свой пыл. Хотя да с секретностью как то все интересно.


Не смог отреагировать сразу по поводу статьи о Азохене ввиду постоянной занятости на работе...Очень жаль что судьба Романа как оказалось сложилась таким образом...в своё время также пытался донести до него в личных сообщениях о том, что информация касательно проблем эксплуатации Су-30 поставленными на экспорт вредит интересам не только завода-изготовителя, но и в целом организаций занимающимися экспортом военной продукции (не говоря уже об информации о испытаниях Т-50). Шпион ли он - нет конечно, просто молодость и попытка быть полезным...жаль что эту ситуацию раскрутили и использовали в своих целях определённые лица...На мой взгляд можно было ограничиться публичным увольнением...Одно из первых сообщений на форуме Роман адресовал мне, вот как оно выглядело:

----------


## Fencer

> Со звёздочками?! ;)


Летчики возмутились нанесением звезд на борт Су-57 https://vz.ru/news/2018/11/19/951323.html

----------


## cemichael

> Летчики возмутились нанесением звезд на борт Су-57 https://vz.ru/news/2018/11/19/951323.html


Просто дешевый хайп устроил, а потом же сам отключил комментарии. Он прекрасно знал, что 055 с весны без этих звезд летает, но умолчал об этом, раскручивая свой хайп. К концу срача, начал съезжать с темы, мол это не летного состава касалось и т.д. и т.п. Типично...

----------


## FlankeRMan69

Ну где-то я с ним не согласен конечно.Но в целом он многое пишет по делу,конечно вставляя это комично.

----------


## cemichael

Если быть менее категоричным, тогда и споров полыхать не будет.
Нельзя вот так просто, взять ситуацию - выдрать из контекста и вылить ушат грязи. Манипулируя фактами. Он ведь должен был знать, что конкретно эта "звездная" машина не была в Хмеймиме.

Судя по всему, машина весной вернулась из Ахтубинска. В марте была со звездами замечена, а на апрельских снимках этих художеств уже не было. Видимо имел место быть локальный случай в Ахтубинске в период испытаний (судя по звездам - успешных  :Wink: .)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Летчики возмутились нанесением звезд на борт Су-57 https://vz.ru/news/2018/11/19/951323.html


Что интересно, про "петушню" возмущается летчик, именующий себя звучным заморским термином "файтер-бомбер".
Мой дядька, летая на МиГ-27, всегда называл себя ибашником, а подобных файтербомберов считал дешевыми пижонами.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Летчики возмутились нанесением звезд на борт Су-57 https://vz.ru/news/2018/11/19/951323.html


На МиГ-31 тоже звёзды рисуют за сбитые воздушные цели. Это не возмущает ли уважаемого т.н. лётчика?
Что-то закрадываются у меня сомнения, а лётчик ли это вообще.

----------


## OKA

" Российский истребитель пятого поколения Су-57 получит на вооружение гиперзвуковую ракету с характеристиками, подобными ракете авиакомплекса "Кинжал", соответствующие работы внесены в госпрограмму вооружения (ГПВ) на 2018-2027 годы.

Об этом сообщил в четверг ТАСС источник в авиастроительной отрасли.

"В соответствии с текущей ГПВ на 2018-2027 годы, гиперзвуковыми ракетами будут вооружаться истребители Су-57. Самолеты получат ракету с характеристиками, подобными ракетам "Кинжала", но она будет с внутрифюзеляжным размещением и меньшими габаритами", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Источник не уточнил характеристики и название новой ракеты, а также сроки ее поступления на испытания.

ТАСС не располагает официальным подтверждением предоставленной источником информации..."

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5877021

----------


## Avia M

053 "оделся в пиксели"...
Впечатление, что нарисовали силуэт B-2. Амеров подразнить?  :Cool:

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Ничего себе.
https://russianplanes.net/id244022

----------


## Avia M

> Вроде БЛА. Задняя кромка не такая. Да и стреловидность не та.


Я о виде снизу и сверху (силуэт пикселями нарисован)... Полагаю скоро фото появятся.

----------


## Djoker

> Впечатление, что нарисовали силуэт B-2. Амеров подразнить?


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Avia M

> 


Разные ассоциации, в зависимости от степени "испорченности"... :Biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Вот тут высказана очень здравая мысль, что теперь это ЛЛка для отработки систем БЛА: https://aviaforum.ru/threads/pak-fa....7#post-2340196. Ну либо, возможностей, допустим, группового применения, какие-то новые (командные?) антенны явно установлены. 
Или как борт сопровождения в программе лётных испытаний, но, имхо, дороговато такое сопровождение. Значительно дешевле, и, вероятно, эффективнее, например, Су-30. А антенны, например, радиокомандная линия для отработки систем удалённого/автономного управления.

Пиксельная картинка, говорят, тоже повторяет "Охотника", а не B-2.

И, меж тем ,

https://theaviationist.com/2019/01/....-paint-scheme/.

Интересно, что это победитель конкурса на лучшее обновление камуфляжных схем 64 эскадрильи "Агрессоров" с авиабазы Неллис, объявленного в Facebook командиром 57 крыла ВВС США, бригадным генералом Робертом Новотны.
Так-то!

----------


## stream

> 


это картинка (макет)...прототип несколько отличается и по габаритам и по обводам, особенно хвостовой части

----------


## Djoker

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs8m8x9FSca

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Немного полуофициальщины

МОСКВА, 29 января. /ТАСС/. Системы новейшего российского тяжелого ударного беспилотного летательного аппарата (БПЛА) "Охотник" испытываются на борту истребителя 5-го поколения Су-57 из-за задержки летных испытаний самого аппарата. Об этом сообщил в среду ТАСС источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
"На третьем опытном образце Су-57 установлены бортовые радиоэлектронные системы "Охотника", ведется их отработка в полете на этом истребителе. БПЛА полеты не совершает, сроки его первого полета сдвигаются еще с прошлого года", - сказал собеседник агентства. Он пояснил, что "отработка систем БПЛА на Су-57, при отсутствии летных испытаний самого аппарата, позволяет не останавливать работу по другим составным частям опытно-конструкторской работы (ОКР) "Охотник".
Источник отметил, что испытания проводятся на Новосибирском авиационном заводе "Сухого". "Также тестируется связь "борт - борт" между бортовым радиоэлектронным оборудованием (БРЭО) "Охотника" на Су-57 в полете и оборудованием самого "Охотника" на полосе завода. Так предварительно прорабатывается возможность по групповому применению новейших беспилотников, прописанная в ОКР", - рассказал собеседник. Он не уточнил сроки начала летных испытаний "Охотника".

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/6054472

Москва. 26 января. INTERFAX.RU - Тяжелый ударный беспилотник "Охотник" предназначен, в том числе, для прорыва противовоздушной обороны при работе в паре с истребителем пятого поколения Су-57, сообщил "Интерфаксу" информированный источник.
"Предполагается, что "Охотник" сможет работать в связке с истребителем Су-57. То есть одна из задач беспилотника - прорвать противовоздушную оборону, а затем уже в периметр входит пилотируемый самолет", - сказал собеседник агентства.
По его словам, в перспективе в комплексе с истребителем будут работать несколько ударных беспилотников. "Экипаж Су-57 сможет удаленно управлять "Охотником", чтобы оба аппарата слаженно работали в едином сетевом контуре", - отметил источник.

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/647809

----------


## Алексей Коваль

https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9214175

----------


## stream

Новый двигатель с плазменной системой зажигания для Су-57. «Изделие 30» и искусство компромиссов

https://naukatehnika.com/novyj-dvigatel-dlya-su-57.html

----------


## Avia M

> «Изделие 30» и искусство компромиссов


На изв. сайте всего одна фотография за 2018 год. Вероятно испытания не ведутся интенсивно...

----------


## stream

> На изв. сайте всего одна фотография за 2018 год...


Не показатель...по охотнику, если б не тот вброс, вообще б ничего ...)))

----------


## Avia M

> Не показатель...


Не соглашусь. "Дежурные объективы" в Раменском всегда начеку... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Истребители пятого поколения Су-57 первым получит один из авиационных полков Южного военного округа. В настоящее время Минобороны решает, какой именно. Самолеты попадут либо в 3-й смешанный авиационный полк 1-й смешанной авиационной дивизии, расквартированный в Крымске, либо в 38-й истребительный авиационный полк 27-й смешанной авиационной дивизии на севастопольском аэродроме Бельбек

https://iz.ru/861344/aleksei-ramm-al...medium=desktop

----------


## Flanker B

> Истребители пятого поколения Су-57 первым получит один из авиационных полков Южного военного округа. В настоящее время Минобороны решает, какой именно. Самолеты попадут либо в 3-й смешанный авиационный полк 1-й смешанной авиационной дивизии, расквартированный в Крымске, либо в 38-й истребительный авиационный полк 27-й смешанной авиационной дивизии на севастопольском аэродроме Бельбек
> 
> https://iz.ru/861344/aleksei-ramm-al...medium=desktop


По уму сначала надо ЖБУ построить, а потом там новые самолеты размещать. Как например это было в Ключево.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> По уму сначала надо ЖБУ построить, а потом там новые самолеты размещать. Как например это было в Ключево.


Так еще даже контракта нет на поставку ;)

----------


## Avia M

> По уму сначала надо ЖБУ построить, а потом там новые самолеты размещать. Как например это было в Ключево.


ЖБУ актуальны в современных реалиях?
А строить ещё не решили где, и вполне возможно успеют к размещению... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

> ЖБУ актуальны в современных реалиях?


Почему же неактуальны?

----------


## Flanker B

необходимы в любых условиях и не только для Су-57, хотя бы как в Барановичах - простые арочные укрытия

----------


## Avia M

> необходимы в любых условиях


Конкретика по ЖБУ отсутствует...

----------


## Flanker B

> Конкретика по ЖБУ отсутствует...


О необходимости ЖБУ? первое это боеготовность, т.к. первый БК хранится непосредственно в арочном укрытии, что кратно снижает время подготовки к боевому вылету, уменьшение отказов авиационной техники и что еще важнее для Су-57, это сохранность спецпокрытия. А также скрытность выполнения тех или иных работ от вражеских спутников .

----------


## Polikarpoff

> О необходимости ЖБУ? первое это боеготовность, т.к. первый БК хранится непосредственно в арочном укрытии, что кратно снижает время подготовки к боевому вылету, уменьшение отказов авиационной техники и что еще важнее для Су-57, это сохранность спецпокрытия. А также скрытность выполнения тех или иных работ от вражеских спутников .


Как показала Война в Сирии, от крылатых ракет ЖБУ ни разу не спасает. Поможет только в случае минометного обстрела, атаки дронов, чего на наших родных просторах вряд ли будет. А от спутников, солнца и осадков вполне обычные навесы укроют.

----------


## L39aero

Поспорю, ЖБУ как показала практика не спасают, КР, БетАБ и прочее просаживают укрытие чуть ли не до пола с уничтожением всего стоящего, лежащего в нем. Отсюда вывод, либо ЖБУ должно хорошо маскировться, что весьма сложно, либо иметь нереальную толщину, что еще более сомнительно. Остается брать количеством, размножая их на аэродроме хотя бы раза в 1,5 болше чем стоит техники. И тут мы все же приходим к навесам как у заокеанских друзей, когда их натыкано на аэродроме столько,что можно дивизию расставить и еще останется. А вот наличие аэродромов рассредоточения эт беда, хотя бы ВПП подготовленные были бы.

----------


## Red307

> Поспорю, .


С кем?.....

----------


## L39aero

С Flanker-b)) в данном случае. И главное, ЖБУ в свое время понастроили будь здоров, а как оказалось смена поколения и габаритов и усе впустую. Кстати в те времена и НАТО использовали железные укрытия. А вот то что под крышей самолет должен стоять даже не обсуждается. Столько геморроя из-за этого

----------


## Polikarpoff

Под навесами ГНТ между самолётами установить, и будет вполне себе оправдано...

----------


## Avia M

> Поспорю, ЖБУ как показала практика не спасают


Именно в этом аспекте и вопрошал об актуальности. Строить дорого, громоздко, от осадков и объективов. 
22-е у противника, в лёгких прячутся...

----------


## Red307

Далее надо подвести к тому, что коли ЖБ дорого, то и Су-57 покупать ВВС не стоит.

----------


## Avia M

> Далее надо подвести к тому


И к тому, и к этому подведём! Не переживайте. Закупим всё что необходимо. Построим для 57-х подземные аэродромы, америка обзавидуется...

----------


## L39aero

Подводка эта больше к тому, что надо уже сейчас строить крыши над самолетами, не обязательно из арочного бетона, ибо факторов за существенно больше, чем против. Тут и поколение, очень требовательное к осадкам на подходе и просто это правильно. Как пример, на всех южных аэродромах просто невозможно находиться летом. Жара просто выпаливает, самолеты нагреваются так, что осматривать приходится в перчатках, я уже не говорю о людях, когда и загарчик, и тепловые нагрузки и в кабине прям кайфуешь сидишь. А всего лишь надо элементарно-какой никакой навес и вот уже на ЦЗТ тенек, все сложено рядом, железки до уровня сковородки не нагреваются. И тоже самое про осадки, особенно у тех у кого фонари откидные... В общем цивилизацию надо принимать. В советские времена народу было много, как и самолетов, полков, но времена давно изменились, пора бы и о людях побеспокоиться.

----------


## Avia M

> пора бы и о людях побеспокоиться.


Так уже начали! Много "Патриотов" и храмов строится. :Cool: 
Понятно, что всё это хорошо и красиво. Но последовательность нарушена к сожалению. Укрытия оставлены на перспективу, по всей видимости отдалённую.

----------


## Red307

Сначала построят храмы, потом укрытия. А если денег останется, может ещё пару самолётов прикупят.))

----------


## Avia M

> времена давно изменились


Ещё немного off о укрытиях...

«Для Чкаловска достаточно нескольких ракет, и ВВС РФ потеряют в одну секунду целый полк машин. Той самой, как нас уверяет Министерство обороны, новой техники, регулярно поступающей в войска»
в советское время Чкаловск имел четыре зоны рассредоточения самолетов, кроме того, каждый самолет стоял в своем, отдельном капонире, чтобы взрывом бомбы или ракеты было невозможно поразить два или более самолета.

https://www.bragazeta.ru/news/2019/0...ogo-aerodroma/

----------


## Red307

> Ещё немного off о укрытиях...
> 
> «Для Чкаловска достаточно нескольких ракет, и ВВС РФ потеряют в одну секунду целый полк машин. Той самой, как нас уверяет Министерство обороны, новой техники, регулярно поступающей в войска»
> в советское время Чкаловск имел четыре зоны рассредоточения самолетов, кроме того, каждый самолет стоял в своем, отдельном капонире, чтобы взрывом бомбы или ракеты было невозможно поразить два или более самолета.
> 
> https://www.bragazeta.ru/news/2019/0...ogo-aerodroma/


У них залп, как показала Сирия, 60 ракет. По две в ангар, и по-любому минус полк.

----------


## GK21

> Ещё немного off о укрытиях...
> 
> «Для Чкаловска достаточно нескольких ракет, и ВВС РФ потеряют в одну секунду целый полк машин. Той самой, как нас уверяет Министерство обороны, новой техники, регулярно поступающей в войска»
> в советское время Чкаловск имел четыре зоны рассредоточения самолетов, кроме того, каждый самолет стоял в своем, отдельном капонире, чтобы взрывом бомбы или ракеты было невозможно поразить два или более самолета.
> 
> https://www.bragazeta.ru/news/2019/0...ogo-aerodroma/


Ещё в 1973г. при авианалетах на сирийские прифронтовые аэродромы ракеты, по свидетельствам очевидцев, "научились" влетать точно под козырек арочных ЖБУ и оттуда после одного такого удара, естественно, больше ничего выехать не могло)).
Но, однако, следует признать, что главный урок истории заключается в том, что она ничему не учит...
Плотные ряды самолетов, выставленных крылом к крылу на приграничных аэродромах, да ещё и покрашенных в серебристый цвет, мы уже однажды "проходили".

----------


## Red307

Благо с Су-57 никаких "плотных рядов" не получится. Их всего 2.

----------


## KURYER

“....Согласованы все документы, разрешающие экспорт российского истребителя пятого поколения Су-57, сообщил "Интерфаксу" во вторник информированный российский источник.
В марте источник сообщал "Интерфаксу", что документы для экспорта Су-57 были на финальном этапе согласования. По словам источника, вопрос носил технический характер и был связан с тем, что самолет получил название Су-57. "У самолета, который раньше назывался Т-50, ПАК ФА (перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации), экспортный паспорт был", - сказал тогда источник....”

----------


## L39aero

А по подробнее? Что там накрылось мехом.

----------


## Red307

Присоединяюсь к интересующемуся..

----------


## Red307

> Пардон-2. Это я пытался пошутить. Они ж секретны, никто их не показывал публично, а теперь, раз на экспорт, то всё. То есть не отсекам, а секретам ;). 
> Неудачная шутка, видимо


Так может и продадут не показывая. Те, кому надо, потом увидят.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Давайте потрём этот флуд, не будем засорять тему.

----------


## Avia M

> "Двигатели"


Проверим на Су-57Д, второго этапа...

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, что об этом информированном российском источнике теперь думают ФСВТС и ФСБ.


Так источник, есть сотрудник компетентный... :Cool:

----------


## Polikarpoff

это что еще за зверь "057"?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

КНС для МАКСа.

----------


## Avia M

> Демонстрация российского истребителя пятого поколения Су-57 на МАКС-2019 призвана помочь продвинуть этот самолет на мировом рынке, заявил глава ФСВТС Дмитрий Шугаев.  Об этом пишет РИА Новости.
> "Показы здесь его натурных образцов и во время летной программы дадут дополнительный импульс продвижению этого продукта", - сказал он журналистам в среду в ходе авиакосмического салона.
> Накануне истребитель показали президенту Турции Реджепу Эрдогану, приехавшему на МАКС-2019 вместе с Владимиром Путиным.
> После этого Шугаев отмечал, что Анкара проявила "большой интерес" к покупке российских истребителей – рассматривается как самолет пятого поколения Су-57, так и поколения 4++ Су-35. Впрочем, о переговорах насчет контракта говорить еще рано, добавил глава ФСВТС.


Интересно, Реджеп видел ТП до касания? :Cool:

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> КНС для МАКСа.


Пожалуй, не КНС, а всё же Т-50-7, судя по номеру и внешнему виду, но всё равно статический образец.

----------


## Red307



----------


## Avia M

Это по нашему! Толбоев молодец!

----------


## Dik_A

Толбоев молодец? Вы это серьезно?

----------


## Red307

> Толбоев молодец? Вы это серьезно?


А что, не "молодец" разве?
"Ф-35-й никуда не годится. Это детские сказки от американцев.. Три двигателя подъемных, два маршевых..."

----------


## Avia M

> А что, не "молодец" разве?


Вы это серьёзно?

----------


## Rus_Knights

Есть ли достоверная информация по б/н 057, КНС или другой со стат. испытаний?

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Ф-35-й никуда не годится. Это детские сказки от американцев.. Три двигателя подъемных, два маршевых..."


Так давно уже известно, Задорнов когда еще говорил, что американцы тупые. :Tongue:

----------


## Avia M

> Есть ли достоверная информация по б/н 057, КНС или другой со стат. испытаний?


Верховному не доверяете? Улыбнёмся?

----------


## Avia M

"Всамделишный"?

----------


## AMCXXL

> "Всамделишный"?


борт Nº01 синий

Это значит, что это не для Липецка. Вероятно, ЛИИ

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Интересно, зачем такая обширная ретушь.

----------


## GThomson

> Интересно, зачем такая обширная ретушь.


по передней кромке наплыва АФАР запросчика опознавания.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> по передней кромке наплыва АФАР запросчика опознавания.


Но зачем так много? И что даёт фото АФАР, в чём секретность?

----------


## Mister Z

Мастера фотошопа продолжают ваять креатив! Тут уже упоминался "иранский" Су-57, а теперь по сети расползается "люто Ындийский" Су-57, причём *двухместный*!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

Индийской "спарке"лет 5, не меньше...))

----------


## Avia M

У 058 "пиксели" снизу нарисовали и заработали антенны в законцовках крыла...

----------


## Avia M

Наглядно.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> «Оружие испытывается на других самолетах, и только те виды, которые будут находиться внутри фюзеляжа самолета Т-50, испытываются непосредственно на нем, - говорит Обносов. - Например, противорадиолокационная ракета Х-58УШК»


Х-58УШК на УВКУ-50У.

----------


## stream

Толмачёво, 2020.12.25

https://vk.com/al_feed.php?w=wall-164496481_657



https://vk.com/s.balaeva87?w=wall26810191_4459

----------


## Avia M

Так понимаю, б/н на штатном месте?
Радует присутствие "лучника". :Cool: 

Торцы створок отсеков вооружения, только на серийном такой формы?

----------


## sovietjet

T-50 51002

----------


## osipov

Говорят по приказу Сердюкова готовится переезд МиГ и Су из Жуковского в ГЛИЦ.
Уже инвентаризацию начинают.

----------


## Flanker B

> Говорят по приказу Сердюкова готовится переезд МиГ и Су из Жуковского в ГЛИЦ.
> Уже инвентаризацию начинают.


предатели налицо

----------


## Red307

> предатели налицо


Так не надо их выбирать 20 лет подряд))

----------


## osipov

> предатели налицо


И ОКБ из Москвы хотят выселить на филиалы. А землю и здания пустить с молотка.
Ну все так как Сердюков в МО делал - академии и училища распускал.
Это почерк его пера.

----------


## osipov

> Так не надо их выбирать 20 лет подряд))


То есть бросать квартиры в Жуковском/Москве и ехать в Ахтубинск и на филиалы ?
А семьи конструкторов , инженеров и испытателей чем в Ахтубинске заниматься будут ?

----------


## Red307

> То есть бросать квартиры в Жуковском/Москве и ехать в Ахтубинск и на филиалы ?
> А семьи конструкторов , инженеров и испытателей чем в Ахтубинске заниматься будут ?


Просто не поедут. Уверен, в Ахтубинске на тех же должностях зарплаты будут в 2 раза меньше. Поедут только на повышение и без семей. Короче, мы наблюдаем закат нашей авиации.

----------


## osipov

> Просто не поедут. Уверен, в Ахтубинске на тех же должностях зарплаты будут в 2 раза меньше. Поедут только на повышение и без семей. Короче, мы наблюдаем закат нашей авиации.


А как будут КБ и НИИ со стендами и всем содержимым выносить на филиалы ? Например в Комсомольск или Иркутск.

----------


## Red307

Это надо у Сердюкова спросить

----------


## stream

> Это надо у Сердюкова спросить


Ну, это, как с НаЗ-ом, завод перепрофилировать, полосу Росгвардии (3 300метров)...спецов в КНААЗ, ...типа , а куда вы денетесь...ахааа, ну по прикалывались )))))))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это надо у Сердюкова спросить


А что вы до Сердюкова-то докопались? Там же подпись Чемезова стоит. Да и вообще там 5 фамилий в списке.

----------


## Muller

> Ну, это, как с НаЗ-ом, завод перепрофилировать, полосу Росгвардии (3 300метров)...спецов в КНААЗ, ...типа , а куда вы денетесь...ахааа, ну по прикалывались )))))))


а что в итоге с сотрудниками получилось?

----------


## stream

> а что в итоге с сотрудниками получилось?


Так, а производство Су-34 по старому месту оставили, пока, по крайней мере ))

----------


## Muller

> Так, а производство Су-34 по старому месту оставили, пока, по крайней мере ))


это внушает осторожный оптимизм))

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Су-57 - зав. *52303*.








> Су-57 - зав. *52405*.


0:31 - https://t.me/ChDambiev/11713

----------


## sovietjet

Какова предполагаемая логика? 51002 = второй серийный, 52303 = третий серийный, 52405 = пятый серийный?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Какова предполагаемая логика? 51002 = второй серийный, 52303 = третий серийный, 52405 = пятый серийный?


Пока не понятно. 
Засветились еще 52201 и вроде как 52304.




> Су-57 - зав. *52201*.

----------


## sovietjet

> Пока не понятно. 
> Засветились еще 52201 и вроде как 52304, 52401.


Тогда похоже про Су-57 формат есть: *5XXXX* . 

Да, и, вероятно, впереди есть 6 цифр, которых мы еще не знаем. На Су-35 - *490835*, на Су-30 - *798103* и т.д...

Про Су-57. Первая серия - 2 шт.

1001 - Потерян декябрь 2019 год.
1002 - Борд 01, доставлен в конце 2020 год

Вторая серия 

2201
2?02
2303
2?04
2405
...

----------


## Rus_Knights

Да, выходит формат такой: *5СXНН*
Где *С* - номер серии и *НН* - номер самолёта в серии.
3-я цифра скорее рандом (в возрастающем порядке).

----------


## sovietjet

> Да, выходит формат такой: *5СXНН*
> Где *С* - номер серии и *НН* - номер самолёта в серии.
> 3-я цифра скорее рандом (в возрастающем порядке).


Я согласен. Но тогда 52401, который вы упомянули выше, не должен существовать.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Я согласен. Но тогда 52401, который вы упомянули выше, не должен существовать.


Согласен. На 52401 не настаиваю - фото нет, не помню где видел упоминанее, возможно в каком-то ролике.


PS. - Проверил у себя - 52401 - НЕТ!!!!.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

ОКА-Э-1 - экспортный комплекс подготовки для новых АСП.

ПАК ФА

----------


## Mister Z

> Засветились еще 52201 и вроде как 52304.


Ещё засветился 52302.




> Тогда похоже про Су-57 формат есть: *5XXXX* .





> Да, выходит формат такой: *5СXНН*
> Где *С* - номер серии и *НН* - номер самолёта в серии.
> 3-я цифра скорее рандом (в возрастающем порядке).


Не факт. Не знаю, как насчёт прототипов Т-50 (которые ведь тоже все до одного комсомольской наамурской постройки), но производство серийных Су-57 вполне могли начать сразу с 51-й серии. А что, живой пример - Су-30МКК и иже с ним (Су-30МК2, Су-30МКВ, Су-30МК2В и Су-30М2), где производство по каким-то соображениям начали аж с 80-й серии.




> Да, и, вероятно, впереди есть 6 цифр, которых мы еще не знаем. На Су-35 - *490835*, на Су-30 - *798103* и т.д.


А вот тут соглашусь - тоже так думаю.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Не факт. Не знаю, как насчёт прототипов Т-50 (которые ведь тоже все до одного комсомольской наамурской постройки), но производство серийных Су-57 вполне могли начать сразу с 51-й серии. А что, живой пример - Су-30МКК и иже с ним (Су-30МК2, Су-30МКВ, Су-30МК2В и Су-30М2), где производство по каким-то соображениям начали аж с 80-й серии.


Речь только о серии, не про прототипы.

----------


## Mister Z

> Речь только о серии, не про прототипы.


Прототипы я упомянул в том смысле, что у них ведь тоже есть заводские номера со своей нумерацией серий. К сожалению, ни один из них пока нигде не "засвечен".

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Прототипы я упомянул в том смысле, что у них ведь тоже есть заводские номера со своей нумерацией серий. К сожалению, ни один из них пока нигде не "засвечен".


То есть кроме обозначения Т-50-# есть заводской?

----------


## Живојин

Борт 52



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feXp5AKgKm0

----------


## Fencer

ВКС России получили ещё два истребителя Су-57 https://aviation21.ru/vks-rossii-pol...bitelya-su-57/

----------


## Живојин

???

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> ???


https://vk.com/nskplanes?w=wall-164496481_1099

----------


## sovietjet

Борт *02* и *52*. Очевидно, что *02* для Ахтубинск (видна эмблема ГЛИЦ). *52* может быть для Липецка? Также интересно номер RF-81775 недолго использовали в начале 2018 года на "511". Если я правильно помню, это было для перелет в Сирии.

----------


## Живојин

Может, 52 на самом деле 511?

----------


## sovietjet

> Может, 52 на самом деле 511?


Думаю нет, 511 август 2021 еще летал. У него была регистрация недолго в 2018 году, после чего была удалена.

----------


## Dik_A

Может, 52 на самом деле 511?
Как новый серийный может стать старым опытным???

----------


## AMCXXL

*№52* не *№52*

*Nº52* мог измениться на *Nº02* ??

С другой стороны, не было бы странным, если бы взамен утраченного в декабре 2019 года первого серийного самолета был использован прототип «511».

----------


## sovietjet

Да, по отношению к маркировке, логичнее, что *52* стал *02*. А зачем так сделали, интересно....




> С другой стороны, не было бы странным, если бы взамен утраченного в декабре 2019 года первого серийного самолета был использован прототип «511».


Маловероятно. 511 еще летал в конце августа 2021 года.

https://russianplanes.net/id291246

----------


## Живојин

> *№52* не *№52*
> 
> *Nº52* мог измениться на *Nº02* ??
> 
> С другой стороны, не было бы странным, если бы взамен утраченного в декабре 2019 года первого серийного самолета был использован прототип «511».


Также видно, что 52 не 02.

----------


## Саныч 62

Странный какой-то ОЛС на 52  :Confused:

----------


## Dik_A

Забавно .Но ваша бредовая идея о том , что мы подсунули МО б/у самолеты нашла поддержку в ,,экспертном,, сообществе :Smile: И распространяется в сети. Один полковник тоже доказывает, что самолеты не новые. Главный аргумент регистрационный номер на киле.

----------


## cemichael

А тогда отказ на эшелоне при подлете к Толмачево основных систем навигации у какой из двух _новых_ машин случился?

Судя по тому, что на выпуске в мозгах у 52 копаются...

----------


## lindr

> Да, и, вероятно, впереди есть 6 цифр, которых мы еще не знаем.


Не думаю. Могли вернуться к короткому формату, как у Су-20, 22, 22М.

----------


## Dik_A

Не вернулись. Зачем огород городить?

----------


## Red307

> *№52* не *№52*
> 
> *Nº52* мог измениться на *Nº02* ??
> 
> С другой стороны, не было бы странным, если бы взамен утраченного в декабре 2019 года первого серийного самолета был использован прототип «511».


Правильно я понимаю, что шрифт такой же как на новых Су-30 только с белой каймой?

----------


## forcekons

> Про Су-57. Первая серия - 2 шт.
> 
> 1001 - Потерян декябрь 2019 год.
> 1002 - Борд 01, доставлен в конце 2020 год
> 
> Вторая серия 
> 
> 2201
> 2?02
> ...


по итогу засветились следующие номера

51001
51002
52201
52302
52303
52304
52405

----------


## Rus_Knights

> по итогу засветились следующие номера
> 
> 51001
> 51002
> 52201
> 52302
> 52303
> 52304
> 52405


Судя по Scramble

52201 - б/н *№02* красный, ГЛИЦ.
52302 - б/н *№52* красный, рег. *RF-81775*. 
52303 - б/н *№52* синий.

Подтверждений нет.

----------


## sovietjet

> Судя по Scramble
> 
> 52201 - б/н *№02* красный, ГЛИЦ.
> 52302 - б/н *№52* красный, рег. *RF-81775*. 
> 52303 - б/н *№52* синий.
> 
> Подтверждений нет.


Scramble в основном читает этот и другие форумы и публикует информацию вместе с некоторыми прогнозами или выводами.

----------


## Freedom Fighter

And what about the 51(blue)? is that the 52304?

----------

